# Forum wird immer schlimmer !



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

Hallo Karpfen - Gemeinde,

in letzter Zeit muss ich sagen das dieser Bereich des Anglerboards immer schlimmer wird ! Jeden tag lese ich die gleichen Threads, Jeden Tag die gleichen Leute die diverse Fragen in die Internet Welt setzen. Ich habe eigentlich kaum noch Lust irgendwelche Kommentare unter diese Threads zu schreiben ...

Kurz gesagt : Es ist langweilig und unanspruchsvoll !!!

Wo bleiben die vernünftigen und nicht sinnlosen Threads ? 
Immer wieder kommt die Frage : Ist dieser Bissanzeiger gut ? 
Kann ich das verwenden ? Was mache ich in der und der Situation ? ... usw. !!!

*Bin ich denn der einzige der so denkt ?*


Übrigens : Ich sehe kaum noch die " Profis " als aktive User im Anglerboard, die sonst immer etwas unter die Threads schrieben.
Haben sie weniger Zeit oder weniger Lust , was ist passiert ?!


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt : Es ist langweilig und unanspruchsvoll !!!
> 
> 
> *Bin ich denn der einzige der so denkt ?*




Nööö, ick bin och der Meinung das Karpfenfischen langweilig is 


Sorry für mein Posting, ick konnte es aber leider nich runterschlucken .... 


Gruß Toxe

P.S. Die Profis werden das auch gemerkt haben und haben sich einfach dünne gemacht weils keinen Spass mehr gemacht hat.......


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Starkes Posting ! #6
Jungs ? Bleibt ernst |rolleyes


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfen - Gemeinde,
> 
> in letzter Zeit muss ich sagen das dieser Bereich des Anglerboards immer schlimmer wird ! Jeden tag lese ich die gleichen Threads, Jeden Tag die gleichen Leute die diverse Fragen in die Internet Welt setzen. Ich habe eigentlich kaum noch Lust irgendwelche Kommentare unter diese Threads zu schreiben ...
> 
> ...




Es wird sich aber nicht ändern dass es jeden tag 2 neue Threads zum gleichen Thema gibt. Entweder igrnorieren oder antworten. Gibt halt genug leute welche zu faul sind die Boardsuche zu nutzen und dann immer nen neuen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Es stimmt was du das sagst Anglerprofi99.
Es kommen immer so Fragen wie:"Taugt die Rolle was" oder "Wie gut ist die Okuma Powerliner".
Aber ich habe schon eine andere Lösung gefungen unzwar 
Karpfen-spezial.de.
Da sind die Fragen anspruchsvoller und man kann auch richtig über ein Thema diskutieren.


gruß Dennis


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Gibt halt genug leute welche zu faul sind die Boardsuche zu nutzen und dann immer nen neuen Thread eröffnen.


Das ist ja das Schlimme !!
ich habe schon ein paar Mal Leute darauf hingewiesen wie ein Bissanzeiger Set für 100 € heißt


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Aber ich habe schon eine andere Lösung gefungen unzwar
> Karpfen-spezial.de.
> Da sind die Fragen anspruchsvoller und man kann auch richtig über ein Thema diskutieren.



Auf der Seite bin ich auch aber nicht so aktiv  
Sie ist top ! Besser als dieser Karpfenbereich zur Zeit !


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Aber wie du siehst, es ändert sich nix an der Tatsache, dass solche Threads immer und immer wieder eröffnet werden. 
Das einzigste was du tun kannst ist, dass du die Threads ignorierst und nicht darauf antwortest.
In solchen momenten fehlt DjKeinFisch, denn der würde auf alles antworten weil er ja schon genug gelesen hat und dadurch auch viel unfachliche antworten geben kann jedoch gibt er antworten


----------



## mephy87 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Erst mal abwarten bis die Ferien zu ende sind. Dann sollten die Mods vielleicht auch mal durchgreifen und die täglich selben Themen löschen und auf die Suchfunktion verweisen.

btw: wo ist eigentlich DJKeinFisch? :-D


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Erst mal abwarten bis die Ferien zu ende sind. Dann sollten die Mods vielleicht auch mal durchgreifen und die täglich selben Themen löschen und auf die Suchfunktion verweisen.
> 
> _*btw: wo ist eigentlich DJKeinFisch? :-D*_




Im Holland Urlaub Karpfen fangen


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

DykeinFisch ist nicht der Einzige hier der solche Threads immer und immer wieder neu eröffnet und, ich muss es halt sagen, DUMME Fragen stellt.
Ich mein, jeder fängt mal neu, trotzdem habe ich mich nicht so doof angestellt als ich mit Karpfenangeln anfing und das war vor 2 Jahren !


----------



## carphunter1678 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

DjKeinFisch wurde  gesperrt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Wie wäre es denn wenn einer von euch ein interessantes Thema eröffnen würde?
Denkt mal drüber nach.|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> trotzdem habe ich mich nicht so doof angestellt als ich mit Karpfenangeln anfing und das war vor 2 Jahren !




Tja AP99, es gibt halt Leute denen muss man selbst ne Suppe vorkauen..... Wie oben schon gesagt wurde....Einfach überlesen die Trööts


Gruß Toxe


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn einer von euch ein interessantes Thema eröffnen würde?
> Denkt mal drüber nach.|kopfkrat|wavey:



mein Gedanke Stuffel #6


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> *Bin ich denn der einzige der so denkt ?*




nöö - bist du nicht !
denke das gilt nicht nur für die Karpfenecke :m
wenn man lang genug hier im Forum ist gibt es nicht mehr viel neues - wird ja auch nicht jedesmal das Rad neu erfunden.
aber hats schon recht ... wenn das gleiche Thema schon 27mal durchgekaut wurde, macht es kein Spaß mehr drauf zu antworten


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Natürlich könnte man Themen aufmachen die anspruchsvoller sind, aber welches ?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte man Themen aufmachen die anspruchsvoller sind, aber welches ?




Daran wird es auch liegen. Es gibt nicht viel super neues, also auch nix neues zum durchkauen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte man Themen aufmachen die anspruchsvoller sind, aber welches ?



Ja wenn Du nicht weist was dich interessiert wer dann? #c#h


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Übrigens : Komisch wieviele User sich auf einmal an diesem Thread beschäftigen


----------



## Ines (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Kurz gesagt : Es ist langweilig und unanspruchsvoll !!!
> 
> Wo bleiben die vernünftigen und nicht sinnlosen Threads ?



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratJa, woher kommt das bloß???

Jede Wirkung hatte mal ne Ursache.


----------



## Sinned (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Du hast doch auch die Wahl! DU musst nicht jeden Thread lesen, DU musst erst recht nicht zu allem, für dich als irrelevant geltend, etwas posten.
Der Fragende jedoch sucht eine Antwort. Lass ihm die Möglichkeit. 
Meine Güte.


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Übrigens : Komisch wieviele User sich auf einmal an diesem Thread beschäftigen




na weil du so lustig bist 
zu schade meine chips sind gleich alle ansonsten würd ich noch etwas bleiben


----------



## ak.checker (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Nööö, ick bin och der Meinung das Karpfenfischen langweilig is
> 
> 
> Sorry für mein Posting, ick konnte es aber leider nich runterschlucken ....
> ...




Ja sehe ich auch so, langweiliges rumsitzen und dann wieder schwimmen lassen.....und schmecken tun sie meistens auch nicht wirklich|bigeyes

Naja Thread hin oder her bald kommt dann "wie rum zieh ich meine Unterhose Richtig an "|laola:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Ja wenn Du nicht weist was dich interessiert wer dann?


Ich bin ja nicht der einzige der der Meinung ist wie ich.
Ich würde zum Beispiel verschiedene Threads aufmachen bezüglich von verschiedenen Geräten in der Karpfenangelei, verschiedene Köder, verschiedene Taktiken ( was ich übrigens sehr interessant finde ), usw ...


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Ja sehe ich auch so, langweiliges rumsitzen und dann wieder schwimmen lassen.....und schmecken tun sie meistens auch nicht wirklich|bigeyes
> 
> Naja Thread hin oder her bald kommt dann "wie rum zieh ich meine Unterhose Richtig an "|laola:





 lach mich weg der war jut


----------



## ak.checker (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



jannisO schrieb:


> lach mich weg der war jut



"Mit Boilie oder ohne "


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Übrigens : Komisch wieviele User sich auf einmal an diesem Thread beschäftigen



Och Gott...da habe ich hier schon ganz andere Sachen erlebt....|rolleyes

Ganz unabhängig davon wie viele User hier nun lesen oder auch schreiben. Jeder Boardi kann durch seine Beiträge zur Qualität des Board's beitragen. 
Und eins wird sich in einem Forum dieser Größe nie vermeiden lassen, das sich ein groß teil der Themen wiederholt. Mit der Zeit sieht man darüber hinweg.


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Chips rauskramen|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ich würde zum Beispiel verschiedene Threads aufmachen bezüglich von verschiedenen Geräten in der Karpfenangelei, verschiedene Köder, verschiedene Taktiken ( was ich übrigens sehr interessant finde ), usw ...



Und wer hindert dich daran?


----------



## Sinned (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@ Anglerprofi99:
Solche Threads wie diesen hier gabs auch schon zu hauf. Könntest du bitte das nächste mal die Suchfunktion verwenden?!


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



ak.checker schrieb:


> "Mit Boilie oder ohne "




natürlich blank


----------



## Phenom96 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Der Thread wird heute Abend noch großes Kino;D


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Och Gott...da habe ich hier schon ganz andere Sachen erlebt....|rolleyes
> 
> Ganz unabhängig davon wie viele User hier nun lesen oder auch schreiben. Jeder Boardi kann durch seine Beiträge zur Qualität des Board's beitragen.
> Und eins wird sich in einem Forum dieser Größe nie vermeiden lassen, das sich ein groß teil der Themen wiederholt. Mit der Zeit sieht man darüber hinweg.



Geb ich dir recht irgendwann wiederholen sich halt die Themen daran kann man nichts ändern. Ich kann es nur nicht leiden wenn man zum selben Thema gleich 2 oder 3 trööts eröffnet.


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> Der Thread wird heute Abend noch großes Kino;D




na toll und ich muß Morgen früh hoch. das geht doch ins Auge. wer hat Chips über #c


----------



## Chefkoch85 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Servus,

Sorry Jungs aber dieser thread ist genau so unnütz wie der 20te "ist der bissanzeiger gut" thread. Ganz einfach weil alle paar Tage mal wieder irgendwer daher kommt und meint das diese oder jene frage nervt, langweilt oder keine Berechtigung hat. Wenn man genau hinschaut wird man merken das es oft neue User sind die diese fragen stellen. Und warum tun Sie das? weil Sie warsch. mit den umgangsformen dieses Forums noch nicht so vertraut sind und einfach nicht wissen das diese Themen schon tausend mal behandelt und beantwortet wurden. Soll nicht heissen das ich mich darüber freue immer die selben Themen zu lesen und das die leute die sufu nicht finden, nichts desto trotz kann man auch mal darüber hinwegsehen und einfach mal nix sagen anstatt hier ne riesen welle zu machen.
Andererseits muss ich auch gestehen das ich es schade finde das man in letzter zeit wenig brauchbare Informationen im karpfenbereich findet.

Alles in allem ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema öfter mal schweigen und sich an guten threads erfreuen #6

Gruß chefkoch

Edit während ich das (per Handy) geschrieben hab is der thread um 2 Seiten gewachsen. Werd mir mal Chips holen. Bier hab ich schon


----------



## Ossipeter (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Kann den mal einer der Admins in 3D umwandeln? Ist sonst zu langweilig!


----------



## ak.checker (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Kennt ihr noch die Sendung "Pumuckel und sein Meister Eder"
sehr unterhaltsam das ganze


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



jannisO schrieb:


> na toll und ich muß Morgen früh hoch. das geht doch ins Auge. wer hat Chips über #c



Ich musste nach Cottbus kommen


----------



## mephy87 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Jetzt kommen die Kochtopfangler wieder und labern blödes Zeug... es gab Themen mit Potenzial zu genüge nur werden die schnell übersehen weil es innerhalb von 24h 20 neue Themen gibt die nerven. Futtertaktiken, Rigs, Location das sind alles sehr interessante Themen aber im AB ist die Masse an Neuanglern und Allroundern so groß dass man sowas nicht vernünftig diskutieren kann...


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich musste nach Cottbus kommen




nö zu weit und nix los da was jetzt aber nix gegen dich ist


----------



## Bobster (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

viereckige Karpfenboilies |rolleyes


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die Kochtopfangler wieder und labern blödes Zeug... es gab Themen mit Potenzial zu genüge nur werden die schnell übersehen weil es innerhalb von 24h 20 neue Themen gibt die nerven. Futtertaktiken, Rigs, Location das sind alles sehr interessante Themen aber im AB ist die Masse an Neuanglern und Allroundern so groß dass man sowas nicht vernünftig diskutieren kann...



hmm Kochtopfangler vor allem Dafür solltest du ne Verwarnung bekommen.


----------



## Phenom96 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@mephy87: Sind jetzt alle die die Fische fangen und essen Verbrecher oder wie?|kopfkrat


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



jannisO schrieb:


> nö zu weit und nix los da was jetzt aber nix gegen dich ist



Geb ich dir recht ein Besuch lohnt sich wirklich nicht:c|supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Futtertaktiken, Rigs, Location das sind alles sehr interessante Themen aber im AB ist die Masse an Neuanglern und Allroundern so groß dass man sowas nicht vernünftig diskutieren kann...


Ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu ! 
Jedesmal werden Threads zerredet mit sinnlosen Kommentaren. Das ist einfach nicht gut !


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Kochtopf wie lecker war ich auch grad dran zum naschen aber da is Gulasch drin


----------



## ak.checker (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> @mephy87: Sind jetzt alle die die Fische fangen und essen Verbrecher oder wie?|kopfkrat



Ja manchmal hat man das Gefühl Angeln wird immer mehr zu ner Modeerscheinung......#6


----------



## carphunter1678 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@AP99, Das fängt hier auch gerade an...


----------



## Onkel Frank (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu !
> Jedesmal werden Threads zerredet mit sinnlosen Kommentaren. Das ist einfach nicht gut !


 
Das hast leider immer hier |rolleyes . Für einige Beiträge brauchste zum teil auch noch nen Dolmetscher #c. Aber Ferien sind bald wieder vorbei und dann wirds hier auch wieder ruhiger |supergri . Denkt dran : IN die schule gehen ......nicht dran vorbei .


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

ich sehe es schon kommen, dass der thread bald in eine C&R Diskussion ausbricht.

Mal sehen wie lange es noch friedlich bleibt


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Jaa ich merks carphunter1678
jannisO ?! hast du nichts besseres zutun als deine sinnlosen Witze hier zu präsentieren ?


----------



## Onkel Frank (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Jaa ich merks carphunter1678
> jannisO ?! hast du nichts besseres zutun als deine sinnlosen Witze hier zu präsentieren ?


 
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes .


----------



## weserwaller (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Dazu fällt mir nur das ein. KLICKKLACK


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Jaa ich merks carphunter1678
> jannisO ?! hast du nichts besseres zutun als deine sinnlosen Witze hier zu präsentieren ?




nöööööööööööö


----------



## jannisO (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Das hast leider immer hier |rolleyes . Für einige Beiträge brauchste zum teil auch noch nen Dolmetscher #c. Aber Ferien sind bald wieder vorbei und dann wirds hier auch wieder ruhiger |supergri . Denkt dran : IN die schule gehen ......nicht dran vorbei .






NACHT |wavey:


----------



## carphunter1678 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



jannisO schrieb:


> nöööööööööööö


 
Dann wechsel bitte das Thema.
Ich dachte mit 39 Jahren ist man ein bisschen Erwachsener...


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Man, es wäre sehr schön wenn manche Leute zu sich sagen würden : " Okay, meine Witze waren lustig, aber irgendwann reicht es dann auch mal ! " Man möchte nur einmal was bereden und schon wollen hier welche lustig sein....


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Ich dachte mit 39 Jahren ist man ein bisschen Erwachsener...


Ich bin 16 und kann vernünftig schreiben


----------



## sprogoe (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ist ja echt lustig hier, wie bei ner´verbotenen Demo, jeder haut auf jeden.
Auch wenn alle hier im Grunde genommen ein wenig Recht haben, sollte man doch nicht soweit gehen und einen einzelnen User wie DjKeinFisch auch noch namentlich erwähnen, zumal es sich hierbei um einen jugendlichen Angler handelt.

Daß er im Überschwung seiner Emotionen auch mal vorschnell Fragen stellt, deren Beantwortung eigentlich im Forum ausreichend zu finden ist, sollte man nicht gleich krum nehmen.
Man kann zwar alles lesen, muß es aber nicht und antworten muß man auch nicht auf Alles.

Mit den threat´s  ist es wie mit uns Menschen; irgendwann schlafen sie alle ein, egal wie interessant sie sind.
Wenn man auf die unnützigen bzw, unsinnigen threat´s erst gar nicht antwortet, werden sie um so schneller wieder einschlafen und von der Bildfläche verschwinden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Onkel Frank (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Dann wechsel bitte das Thema.
> Ich dachte mit 39 Jahren ist man ein bisschen Erwachsener...


 
Wie soll man denn dabei auch ernsthaft bleiben ?


----------



## carphunter1678 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ich bin 16 und kann vernünftig schreiben


 
Ich bin 15, und kann es auch.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ist ja echt lustig hier, wie bei ner´verbotenen Demo, jeder haut auf jeden.
> Auch wenn alle hier im Grunde genommen ein wenig Recht haben, sollte man doch nicht soweit gehen und einen einzelnen User wie DjKeinFisch auch noch namentlich erwähnen, zumal es sich hierbei um einen jugendlichen Angler handelt.
> 
> Daß er im Überschwung seiner Emotionen auch mal vorschnell Fragen stellt, deren Beantwortung eigentlich im Forum ausreichend zu finden ist, sollte man nicht gleich krum nehmen.
> ...



Ich fühle mich mit der sache über DjKeinFisch einfach mal angesprochen, da ich seinen Namen in den Raum geworfen habe
Bevor man es falsch versteht, es sollte nicht vorwurfsvoll sein. Auch er wird irgendwann so weit sein, dass er genug erfahrung hat um nicht einfach i.etwas, was er gelesen hat weiterzugeben, sondern aus seinen eigenen Erfahrungen zu sprechen. Durch solche Leute lebt ein Forum weiter


----------



## Onkel Frank (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ist ja echt lustig hier, wie bei ner´verbotenen Demo, jeder haut auf jeden.
> Auch wenn alle hier im Grunde genommen ein wenig Recht haben, sollte man doch nicht soweit gehen und einen einzelnen User wie DjKeinFisch auch noch namentlich erwähnen, zumal es sich hierbei um einen jugendlichen Angler handelt.
> 
> Daß er im Überschwung seiner Emotionen auch mal vorschnell Fragen stellt, deren Beantwortung eigentlich im Forum ausreichend zu finden ist, sollte man nicht gleich krum nehmen.
> ...


 
Erwähnst ihn aber selber namentlich #q. Am besten wäre schließen das Ding hier , bevor es noch Verwarnungen hagelt .


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ne schließen wäre glaub nicht die Richtige lösung. Noch geht es ja recht gesittet zur sache


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Mal sehen was so kommt..


----------



## allrounder11 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Es geht doch schon bei der Rechtschreibung los! Ich bin mit Sicherheit keiner, der sich bei Kleinigkeiten aufregt, aber wenn ich einen Text mehrmals lesen muss um ihn zu verstehen, habe ich die Lust verloren.

Fairerweise muss man natürlich auch Bedenken, dass keiner das Rad neu erfinden kann. Zur Boardsuche muss man sagen, dass viele Threads so alt sind, dass es keinen Sinn mehr macht sie hochzuholen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Eine Schließung wäre erst sinnvoll, wenn man sich hier anfäng zu Beleidigen.


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ich bin ja wirklich ziemlich Neu hier kann man sagen, mein Eindruck ist sehr positiv, auch in dieser Abteilung! #6

Streithähne gibt es immer egal wo, auch das wiederholen bestimmter Themen ist eine allgemeine Foren-Krankheit, also nichts was jetzt ziemlich ungewöhnlich wäre hier.
Die Karpfenabteilung ist in den letzten Jahren halt extrem in Mode gekommen und das ist sicher auch ein Grund warum diverse Themen sich hier viel öfter wiederholen als bei den anderen.
Ein Forum in dieser Größe ist immer etwas schwierig, hier prallen viele, viele verschiedene Charaktere aufeinander, ist aber kein Problem man muss halt Wissen wie man damit umgeht und dann klappt das auch.
Einfach mal kurz überlegen bevor man einen Beitrag verfasst, gerade in Wut schreibt man viel dummes Zeug, also liebe Leute es liegt an euch selber.
Wir sind doch alle Erwachsen, also benehmt euch entsprechend!

Fazit:
Ich habe mir mehrere Foren angeschaut bevor ich eines gewählt habe. 
Fakt ist, dieses Forum hat das höchste Niveau und auch viele nette User, es ist sehr Umfangreich und ich bin froh jetzt auch ein Teil dieser Gemeinschaft zu sein! 

Es grüßt euer Carp-MV #h


----------



## mirko1988 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Das sich Themen wiederholen und ständig auf die Sufu hingewiesen wird sieht man auf verschiedensten Plattformen.
Foren sind aber zur Kommunikation freigegeben, ansonsten könnte man auch gleich googeln.....


----------



## andy12345 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Hallo ,  
mal eben ne Doofe Frage , 
wo ist eigtl.  Udo geblieben ?

( der vom leukmeer)? 

Er war ja ziemlich aktiv aber jetzt Lese ich nichts mehr von Ihm..

Mfg 
Andy


----------



## Phenom96 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Die Disskusion die hier anfangs am laufen war, war ja vernünftigund und hatte potzenzial. Nun kritisiert hier jeder jeden, auch ohne Kochtopfangler.#q


----------



## carphunter1678 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Udo hat sich löschen lassen.


----------



## sprogoe (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich mit der sache über DjKeinFisch einfach mal angesprochen, da ich seinen Namen in den Raum geworfen habe
> Bevor man es falsch versteht, es sollte nicht vorwurfsvoll sein. Auch er wird irgendwann so weit sein, dass er genug erfahrung hat um nicht einfach i.etwas, was er gelesen hat weiterzugeben, sondern aus seinen eigenen Erfahrungen zu sprechen. Durch solche Leute lebt ein Forum weiter



wer den Usernamen in den Raum geworfen hat, weiß ich ja nach wenigen Minuten schon gar nicht mehr, da es hier ja Kommentare im sekundentackt hagelt.
Deshalb sagte ich in meinem vorherigen Post ja schon, daß, wenn man auf unnütze threat´s, die zudem zu nichts führen, gar nicht erst antwortet, schlafen sie um so schneller ein. Aus diesem Grund sollte mein erster Kommentar eigentlich auch der einzigste bleiben.

Nichts desto Trotz wünsche ich allen eine friedliche Nacht.


----------



## carphunter1678 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Trotzdem gibt es hier, teilweise echt idiotische Fragen wie z.b "Gibt es eckige Boilies".


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ich hoffe das man hier endlich mal vernünftig über dieses Thema reden kann !


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Trotzdem gibt es hier, teilweise echt idiotische Fragen wie z.b "Gibt es eckige Boilies".


Natürlich gibt es immer mal wieder völlig sinnfreie Threads usw..., gar keine Frage!
Aber wer darauf reagiert (egal ob spöttisch oder genervt) ist doch kein stück besser dann, das ist meine Meinung.
Ingoriert sowas ganz einfach und dann verschwindet dies auch ganz schnell im nirgendwo und fertig.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfen - Gemeinde,
> 
> in letzter Zeit muss ich sagen das dieser Bereich des Anglerboards immer schlimmer wird ! Jeden tag lese ich die gleichen Threads, Jeden Tag die gleichen Leute die diverse Fragen in die Internet Welt setzen. Ich habe eigentlich kaum noch Lust irgendwelche Kommentare unter diese Threads zu schreiben ...
> 
> ...



Bestes Beispiel dafür ist der Themenbereich Angeln in den Niederlanden. Die ganzen erfahreneren Angler haben sich eigene Foren aufgebaut, wo sie meist eine echt tolle Truppe zusammen haben, sodass sie es nicht mehr nötig haben, hier sich mit den Zensur-Mods etc. rumzuzoffen 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Idiotische Fragen sind wohl immer Gang & Gebe ...
Man müsste zukünftig verstärkt auf die Suche hinweisen. Irgendwann müssen das doch mal alle kapieren !


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Bestes Beispiel dafür ist der Themenbereich Angeln in den Niederlanden. Die ganzen erfahreneren Angler haben sich eigene Foren aufgebaut, wo sie meist eine echt tolle Truppe zusammen haben, sodass sie es nicht mehr nötig haben, hier sich mit den Zensur-Mods etc. rumzuzoffen



Wo? kannst du mir mal einen Link geben ?


----------



## pfefferladen (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Mensch Leute.... ich komme gerade vom Angel und hab hier fast das Sommerlochthema verpasst....



Übrigens...gefangen hab ich nix. #c


----------



## colognecarp (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

So einen Tread gibt es hier immer wieder mal, das Ab ist halt das Ab und keine Wundertüte. Wenn du ein Spezialisiertes Karpfenboard willst ohne den ständig sich wiederholenden Käse musst du wechseln. Hier wird es schwer was an der Qualität zu ändern weil die User aus anderen sparten einfach immer mit Post und ihren einsteigernonsins dazu geben. Friss oder Stirb heißt es, ich frag mich aber auch wo die guten Jungs geblieben sind ???


----------



## carphunter1678 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

"Unsere" Nervensägen wurden so gut wie alle gesperrt.


----------



## gründler (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Von Afrika über Griechenland nach England,ja es wird wirklich immer schlimmer nicht nur bei Anglern,Nein durch alle schichten bewegt sich gerade was.

Nur der Ausgang ist noch nicht ganz klar,sieht aber laut vieler Meinungen nicht so pralle aus.

Also geht Angeln und lebt euer Leben solange ihr noch könnt,und heult euch hier nicht gegenseitig die Ohren voll das bringt nix ausser spätere Herzinfakte.

Ach und die Profis leben auch noch alle,die sind nur vernünftiger und ruhiger geworden und verdienen nun Geld mit Angeln gehen Shops Foren....sowie Angelzubehör und co.an Angler zu bringen,da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit für andere Foren. ^^ 



lg


----------



## colognecarp (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



gründler schrieb:


> Ach und die Profis leben auch noch alle,die sind nur vernünftiger und ruhiger geworden und verdienen nun Geld mit Angeln gehen Shops Foren....sowie Angelzubehör und co.an Angler zu bringen,da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit für andere Foren. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> lg



|laola:


----------



## bbm (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich musste nach Cottbus kommen



was so ein Komma ausmachen kann 

"Ich musste nach Cottbus kommen"
Ich, musste nach Cottbus kommen

Oder schreib man da besser mussde oder mussd' für "musst Du"


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Beim zweiten Satz ist das Kommata fehl am Platz und gehört durch einen Punkt ersetzt.


----------



## bbm (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Satz ist das Kommata fehl am Platz und gehört durch einen Punkt ersetzt.



Auch gut.
Besser noch ein Ausrufezeichen

"Ich! Musst Du nach Cottbus kommen"

Ach so, wo wir schon Korinthen kacken:
So geht's auch
"Beim zweiten Satz ist das Komma da fehl am Platz und gehört durch einen Punkt ersetzt."

Weil Kommata sind ja mehrere ... ^^

Was ich damit sagen will:
Die Kommentare in den threads sind manchmal nicht lesbar.
Oder wie ein Boardie sagte: tun schon beim lesen weh...


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



bbm schrieb:


> was so ein Komma ausmachen kann
> 
> "Ich musste nach Cottbus kommen"
> Ich, musste nach Cottbus kommen
> ...



Hasste jetzt verzweifelt was im Threat gesucht damit du dein Senf dazu geben kannst|rolleyes

Und nur mal so da steht musste mit T und nich mit D. Oh nein jetzt hab ich doch glatt das T bei nicht vergessen.
Einfach lächerlich sowas#d


----------



## bbm (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Hasste jetzt verzweifelt was im Threat gesucht damit du dein Senf dazu geben kannst|rolleyes
> 
> Und nur mal so da steht musste mit T und nich mit D. Oh nein jetzt hab ich doch glatt das T bei nicht vergessen.
> Einfach lächerlich sowas#d



war nicht böse gemeint #h keep cool.

Den Satz "ich musste nach Cottbus" habe ich beim drüberlesen echt erst verstanden, als der andere drauf geantwortet hatte.


----------



## barschkönig (9. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



bbm schrieb:


> Auch gut.
> Besser noch ein Ausrufezeichen
> 
> "Ich! Musst Du nach Cottbus kommen"
> ...



Und was war jetzt bei meinem Post nicht lesbar? Wenn man logisch denkt und sich das Zitat vorher ansieht dann erkennt man eigentlich deutlich was gemeint ist.

Hmm naja ich reagiere so weil es hier öfters mal einige gibt die sich auf Oberschlau tun und jedes kleine Kommerchen bemängeln was fehlt oder zuviel ist.


----------



## bbm (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Und was war jetzt bei meinem Post nicht lesbar? Wenn man logisch denkt und sich das Zitat vorher ansieht dann erkennt man eigentlich deutlich was gemeint ist.
> 
> Hmm naja ich reagiere so weil es hier öfters mal einige gibt die sich auf Oberschlau tun und jedes kleine Kommerchen bemängeln was fehlt oder zuviel ist.



ich meinte das -wie gesagt- nicht böse.
und wenn man so in Fahrt ist, schreibt man halt auch mal, wie einem der Schnabel gewachsen ist.

Es gibt wahrlich viel viel schlimmere Beispiele, bei denen ohne Punkt und Komma und ohne Absatz im Online-Abkürzungs-Slang  dahergeschrieben wird.

Das wollte ich eigentlich sagen mit dem Hinweis auf das Threat-Thema.
Nicht nur inhaltlich, sondern auch sprachlich manchmal schlimm ... :g

Da musste Dein wirklich kleiner Fehler als Beispiel für herhalten.
Sorry 


PS: Aber vergleich mal:

"Hat noch jemand Chips?"
1.) "ich musste nach Cottbus"
2.) "Ich! Musst Du nach Cottbus kommen"


----------



## siloaffe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

So jetzt ich auch noch!

Es gibt keine blöden Fragen!!!! #6

Wenn jemand etwas fragt, ist er an dem Thema interessiert und versteht/sieht vieleicht nur nen kleinen Zusammenhang nicht!!!! 

Was soll er nun tun???|kopfkrat 

In nem andern Tröt gerade ne Frage einwerfen???#c 

Dann hat er auf ne Frage die warscheinlich mit einem Satz beantwortet ist 20 mal die OT-Keule abbekommen. #d

Also wird ein neuer Tröt eröffnet. |licht
Dieser ist noch nicht ganz on-line da schreit der Erste: 
Es gibt ne BOARDSUCHE "#q" guck doch da du Depp bla bla bla... 

Hat mal einer von euch in der Boardsuche versucht "OHNE" großartige vorkentnisse z.B. ne Karpfen-Rute-Rolle-Kombo für nen See vom Ufer zu finden?????? 
*
Da krigste 300 Trööts mit ca. 5-20.000 Posts|bigeyes 

*Wie soll ein Einsteiger da die für sich passende Information heraus ziehen????? 
Der ist 3 Wochen damit beschäftigt und am Ende nicht schlauer als vorher...... #6

Es gibt natürlich auch Themen bei denen ich nur den Kopf schütteln kann und dem Te gerne einen erzählen würde|rolleyes 
Aber was berechtigt mich dazu jemandem hier Vorschriften zu machen????? 
Nichts!!!! 
Wenn etwas nicht im Einklang mit den Boardregeln steht kann sich JEDER an die Mods wenden. Jedoch nur weil mir der Post XY nicht zu sagt habe ich doch nicht das Recht jemandem So ans Bein zu Pissen wie das hier mittlerweile fast gang und gebe ist! dafür gibts von mir nen#qb 

|motz:Nun noch was zu den Rechtschreibbeauftragten VollPfosten hier: 

Meine wenigkeit ist Legasteniker, für diese Text hier hab ich bis jetzt ca 20 Minuen gebraucht und mir echt Mühe gegeben also könnt ihr euch eure Weisheiten da hin schieben wo keine Sonne hin scheint:m 

Wenns wirklich so schlimm wird das der Text absolut unverständlich ist kann man dem Verfasser ne PN schreiben oder den Nächsten lesen. Es zeugt nicht geade von größe andere Boardies hier so an den Pranger zu stellen!

SO: Jetzt, könnt ihr mich gerne in der Luft zerreißen!!!!!

LG Markus


----------



## Brikz83 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

hast recht, die Boardsuche ist mit verlaub nahezu sinnlos.
Alte Trööts oder teilweise wird nicht alles angezeigt usw.


----------



## diemai (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nöö - bist du nicht !
> denke das gilt nicht nur für die Karpfenecke :m
> wenn man lang genug hier im Forum ist gibt es nicht mehr viel neues - wird ja auch nicht jedesmal das Rad neu erfunden.
> aber hats schon recht ... wenn das gleiche Thema schon 27mal durchgekaut wurde, macht es kein Spaß mehr drauf zu antworten


 
..............das sehe ich absolut genauso , .......bin in einigen Foren unterwegs(Kunstköderbau , Kukö's allgemein) , ....es kommen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen von zumeist neuen Mitgliedern , ......irgendwann hat man auch nicht 'mal mehr Lust , auf die Suchfunktionen hinzuweisen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> hast recht, die Boardsuche ist mit verlaub nahezu sinnlos.


Daher gibts auch die eingebundene Googlesuche..



> es kommen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen von zumeist neuen Mitgliedern , ......irgendwann hat man auch nicht 'mal mehr Lust , auf die Suchfunktionen hinzuweisen


Ne reine Interessensfrage von mir:
Was bringt mehr (einem selber wie den Usern hier):
Hier in einem Thread über Dinge zu diskutieren, die auch uns vorgegeben  und nicht änderbar sind (Suchfunktion (s.o.), Userverhalten, etc.) ?

Oder Fragen von Neulingen - wie oft sie auch vorher schon gestellt wurden - kurz zu beantworten?


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfen - Gemeinde,
> 
> in letzter Zeit muss ich sagen das dieser Bereich des Anglerboards immer schlimmer wird ! Jeden tag lese ich die gleichen Threads, Jeden Tag die gleichen Leute die diverse Fragen in die Internet Welt setzen. Ich habe eigentlich kaum noch Lust irgendwelche Kommentare unter diese Threads zu schreiben ...
> 
> ...



Ich bin gestern früh raus aus dem AB und seh heut morgen diesen Thread mit 10 Seiten. Würde ich normalerweise durchlesen, weil ich Kritik ja immer ernst nehme.

Hab mir aber mal angesehen, welche Themen *Du* hier eröffnet hast.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=10424850


Wen meinst Du eigentlich mit dem Einstellen von Fragen, die schon hundertmal gestellt wurden?

Dich selbst ?


----------



## diemai (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne reine Interessensfrage von mir:
> Was bringt mehr (einem selber wie den Usern hier):
> Hier in einem Thread über Dinge zu diskutieren, die auch uns vorgegeben und nicht änderbar sind (Suchfunktion (s.o.), Userverhalten, etc.) ?
> 
> Oder Fragen von Neulingen - wie oft sie auch vorher schon gestellt wurden - kurz zu beantworten?


 
...............man hat einfach das Interesse verloren , .....es ist extrem unbefriedigend , sich immer neu wiederholen zu müssen !

Kommt auch 'drauf an , wie der Fragesteller so 'rüberkommt , ........wenn da schon etwas steht wie "habe kein'n Bock zum suchen" o.Ä. , dann schwillt mir schon der Kamm !

Ich habe mir mein Wissen über's Angeln und den Kunstköderbau über Jahrzente OHNE Internet selber angeeignet und angelesen(was nicht billig war) und bin auch bereit , es im Netz zu teilen , ....aber es kommt wiegesagt immer 'drauf an ....!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Erst mal abwarten bis die Ferien zu ende sind. Dann sollten die Mods vielleicht auch mal durchgreifen und die täglich selben Themen löschen und auf die Suchfunktion verweisen.
> 
> btw: wo ist eigentlich DJKeinFisch? :-D



Soll ich mit Deinen Themen anfangen ?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=10424862


----------



## Brikz83 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne reine Interessensfrage von mir:
> Was bringt mehr (einem selber wie den Usern hier):
> Hier in einem Thread über Dinge zu diskutieren, die auch uns vorgegeben und nicht änderbar sind (Suchfunktion (s.o.), Userverhalten, etc.) ?
> 
> Oder Fragen von Neulingen - wie oft sie auch vorher schon gestellt wurden - kurz zu beantworten?


 
Du hast ja recht Thomas, ich bin der Meinung beides muss sein. Ich beantworte gerne Fragen, die ich beantworten kann, kotz mich aber auch gerne mal in solchen Trööts aus. :m

Ich denke so ist es bei den meisten auch, denn diemai, Tinca, Toxe usw. machen sich zwar auf diesem Wege mal Luft aber beantworten Fragen ja am Ende trotzdem.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@Ralle42

Deine Links funktionieren nicht. Das kommt:

*  vBulletin-Systemmitteilung                     **                                      Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.  *​ 




diemai schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mein Wissen über's Angeln und den Kunstköderbau über Jahrzente OHNE Internet selber angeeignet und angelesen(was nicht billig war) und bin auch bereit , es im Netz zu teilen , ....aber es kommt wiegesagt immer 'drauf an ....!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



So isses und wer dumm fragt, bekommt ebensolche Antworten.
Man darf natürlich auch nicht alles preisgeben. Wo bleibt sonst der Vorsprung?:m

Einem netten Fragesteller wird eher geholfen als einem alda-isch-hab-kein-Bock-zum-suchen-Vogel.

Sowas überlese ich einfach und gut is . . .:m


----------



## Brikz83 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

ach, wenn man vom Teufel spricht. Hallo Professor #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Ich denke so ist es bei den meisten auch, denn diemai, *Tinca*, Toxe usw. machen sich zwar auf diesem Wege mal Luft aber beantworten Fragen ja am Ende trotzdem.




Hab` doch noch gar nix gesagt.#t|supergri
Woher wusstest du, dass ich noch antworte?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> ....aber es kommt wiegesagt immer 'drauf an ....!


Siehste, uns kommts nicht drauf an..

Wir stellen das Forum zur Verfügung für ALLE Angler - vom Anfänger bis zum (selbsternannten) Vollprofi..

Was dann draus wird, liegt an den Usern - sowohl an den Fragenden wie an den Antwortenden..

Wir versuchen das nur so zu gestalten, dass nix ausartet.

Und wer welche Fragen oder Antworten für sinnvoll hält - oder sich drüber aufregt oder nicht - ist Sache des jeweils einzelnen Users..

Scheinbar scheints so aber seit fast 11 Jahren ganz gut zu funzen mit den ganzen Fragen und Antworten der User, sinn- oder qualitätsvoll oder nicht (wobei das eh im Auge des jeweiligen Betrachters liegt, was dem einen sinnlos erscheint, kann dennoch für den anderen eine wichtige Frage sein.).

Was man auch an den immer wieder sinnvollen Diskussionen (in den verschiedensten Forenbereichen) darüber sieht, wie sinnvoll/qualitätsvoll nun die Fragen und Antworten der User sind..

Es liegt an euch als User, das durch euer Schreiben und Verhalten so zu gestalten, dass ihr am Ende damit zufrieden seid ...
;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> ach, wenn man vom Teufel spricht. Hallo Professor #h



:m:m:m

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Meine vorhiin geposteten Links funktionieren nicht, also dann nochmal im Detail.




Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfen - Gemeinde,
> 
> in letzter Zeit muss ich sagen das dieser Bereich des Anglerboards immer schlimmer wird ! Jeden tag lese ich die gleichen Threads, Jeden Tag die gleichen Leute die diverse Fragen in die Internet Welt setzen. Ich habe eigentlich kaum noch Lust irgendwelche Kommentare unter diese Threads zu schreiben ...
> 
> ...




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207263

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206339

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200396

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=195938

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192605

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=168011

*Der absolute Renner im Karpefenbereich*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150513






mephy87 schrieb:


> Erst mal abwarten bis die Ferien zu ende sind. Dann sollten die Mods vielleicht auch mal durchgreifen und die täglich selben Themen löschen und auf die Suchfunktion verweisen.
> 
> btw: wo ist eigentlich DJKeinFisch? :-D



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201417

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=198984

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196632

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196782



und andere, die zu kopieren mir zu mühsam ist. Denke das reicht auch.



Wie ist das nun mit Euch beiden, vor allem mit dem Themenstarter? 

Zu faul um die Suchfunktion zu benutzen ?

Wie war das mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen ????


----------



## unflaat (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ich bin auch relativ neu hier, finde das Forum aber schöner als das andere größere Anglerforum (fisch-hitparade). Da lohnt noch nicht mal das lesen, da steht ja wirklich nur Blödsinn drin.

Hier das Board hat für mich den Reiz, dass hier Leute die ebenso an Gewässern fischen die ich auch beangele aktiv und täglich posten. Der Rest, ala Fragen wie "Soll ich mit dem Daumen oder Zeigefinger den Freilauf betätigen?" interessieren mich nicht.

Fangfotos sind auf Dauer auch irgendwie langweilig. Der 462 Millionste Zander/Hecht auf Gummi oder Wobbler, wen interessierts. Sehen im Grunde alle gleich aus, Fisch eben. Auch können Leute die fischreichere Gewässer befischen und halt mehr fangen öfters posten als Leute die an fischärmeren Gewässern der Angelei nachgehen. Deshalb ist die regionale Ecke, so finde ich, viel interessanter.


----------



## olaf70 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Forum wird immer schlimmer?? Nö, wieso.

Das Anglerboard versüßt mir die langweiligen Stunden im Büro oder wenn abends nix im Fernsehen kommt.
Ohne das Anglerboard hätte ich nie erfahren was für ein philosophischer Tiefgang in einem profanen Eimer stecken kann. Von der spannungsgeladenen Fischerei auf den legendären Kuhwiesenwaller mal ganz abgesehen. Ohne das Anglerboard hätte ich nie bemerkt, daß es neben dem VDSF tatsächlich noch einen zweiten Anglerverband in Deutschland gibt. 
Auch habe ich mich an der kreativen Auslegung der deutschen Grammatik oft erfreuen dürfen und habe endlich auch mitgekriegt, daß der lebende Köderfisch seit kurzem verboten ist.

Klar, vieles wiederholt sich immer wieder, aber es kommen ja auch immer neue Leute dazu, die das vielleicht interessiert. 
Aber auch für langjährige Member gibt es viele interessante Themen, man muß eben nur die Erdnüsse aus der Scheixxe pulen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Dein Posting hat mir soeben den Morgen versüßt...........

;-)))))


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Auch habe ich mich an der kreativen Auslegung der deutschen Grammatik oft erfreuen dürfen und habe endlich auch mitgekriegt, *dass der lebende Köderfisch seit kurzem verboten ist.*




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Echt ???

Wo steht das denn ??

Dachte das kommt erst wenn der VDSF den DAV geschluckt hat, oder wie war das ???|kopfkrat


----------



## pfefferladen (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine vorhiin geposteten Links funktionieren nicht, also dann nochmal im Detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





|good:

Das versüßt mir den Morgen !!!


----------



## Brikz83 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

und bitte nicht vergessen, welch wunderbare Stunden wir mit gewissen rheophilen Themen hatten. Hermeline haben seit dem eine ganz neue Gewichtung in meinem Leben bekommen.
Das alles möchte ich nicht missen.


----------



## Lucius (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine vorhiin geposteten Links funktionieren nicht, also dann nochmal im Detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke, Ralle!

Ich schwankte schon, ob Ich dem TE einen gewissen Elitarismus vorwerfen sollte und ihn fragen ob er schon mal was von selektiver Wahrnehmung gehört hat, aber das bringt es besser auf den Punkt....:m

Es ist doch immer wieder das selbe, die am lautesten schei.e brüllen, haben am meisten davon am Schuh.....


----------



## giorgio2111 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Hallo,

nicht das Forum wird immer schlimmer, sondern die Umgangsformen, sieht man ja leider auch an vereinzelten Beiträgen zu diesem Thread.

Ein (Web-) Forum ist nun mal laut Definition ein virtueller Ort zum Austausch von Gedanken, Meinungen und Erfahrungen und lebt in erster Linie von den Beiträgen der Foren-Mitglieder. Ich glaube darüber brauchen wir auch nicht weiter zu diskutieren.

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie viele andere hier auch, dass man nicht auf jede Frage antworten muss. Sei es, weil man keine Lust mehr hat, ständig auf die gleichen Fragen zu antworten, oder weil man denkt, dass die Frage nicht anspruchsvoll genug sei. Sich aber dann über solche Fragen hier im Board aufzuregen, finde ich keine gute Umgangsform, auch wenn jeder seine Meinung frei äußern darf.

Jede Suchfunktion, sei es hier im Board oder auch bei Google, ist nur so gut wie der Suchbegriff, den ich eingebe. Gibt man den falschen Suchbegriff ein, findet man entweder gar nichts, oder man landet wie siloaffe schon sagte 5 - 20000 Treffer. 

Wenn man keine Lust hat, eine Frage zum 32. Mal zu beantworten, reicht es ja vielleicht zu schreiben: "Gib mal den oder den Begriff in der Suche ein!". Oder noch besser, man hat einen Link zu einem passendem Beitrag parat. So Kommentare wie "Schon mal die Suchfunktion probiert?" oder "Frag doch mal Herrn Google" helfen oft nicht wirklich weiter.

Ach ja! Im übrigen kann jedes Foren-Mitglied dazu beitragen, dass die Qualität der Beiträge zunimmt. Keiner hindert einen daran, ein eigenes interessantes Thema zu eröffnen und Diskussionen oder Erfahrungsaustausche anzuregen. Nur, wem selber keine anspruchsvollen Fragen einfallen, der sollte auch nicht hingehen und sich beschweren, dass den anderen immer nur die gleichen unqualifizierten Fragen einfallen. Womit wir wieder beim Thema Umgangsformen sind. |kopfkrat

Gruß
Guido


----------



## olaf70 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> Wo steht das denn ??


 
Schon mal die Suchfunktion probiert?!


(War nur Spaß|supergri)


----------



## diemai (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Forum wird immer schlimmer?? Nö, wieso.
> 
> 
> Klar, vieles wiederholt sich immer wieder, aber es kommen ja auch immer neue Leute dazu, die das vielleicht interessiert.
> Aber auch für langjährige Member gibt es viele interessante Themen, man muß eben nur die Erdnüsse aus der Scheixxe pulen.


 


..............so isses !

|good:|good:|good:

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## pfefferladen (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Schon mal die Suchfunktion probiert?!
> 
> 
> (War nur Spaß|supergri)





mmmmmuuuaaaaaahhhhhhh  .... ich wollte gerade fragen


----------



## Carras (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Zu viel Dampf um Nix,.... ganz einfach.

Es sind Ferien, logischer Weise sind daher viele Jungangler auf dem Board unterwegs. Das es diesen Anglern, noch an Erfahrung fehlt, ist doch ganz klar. Wir alle haben mal klein angefangen.

Daß nun in den Ferien, viele, viele Fragen kommen, wo es um Bissanzeiger "A" oder Rolle "B" oder Rute "Z" geht, ist auch klar. Man kann drauf antworten, muss es aber nicht.
Klar könnten die Fragesteller vieles auch so auf dem Board heraus finden.
Hier seien nur mal die fest gepinnten Themen im oberen Bereich zu erwähnen.


Daß manche, so genannte "Profis" hier zur Zeit weniger aktiv unterwegs sind,...könnte ggf. auch am Urlaubsverhalten liegen???
Denke das wird am September wieder besser.

Für alle Neulinge mit Einsteigerfragen kann ich (und Ihr anderen ja auch) immer wieder die Linksammlung empfehlen. Da steht schon sehr, sehr viel Informatives drin.
z.B. Hier und Hier oder auch Hier und Hier

Wer das alles mal durchgelesen hat,... dem sind damit dann ganz sicher,..viele, viele Fragen beantwortet worden.


Sodele und nun,...machen wir einfach wieder weiter...im Programm


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Schon mal die Suchfunktion probiert?!
> 
> 
> (War nur Spaß|supergri)



#6

Alda-leck-mich-doch-fett :m

Zuviele Ergebnisse, als das ich Bock hätte alle zu lesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/google.php?cx=partner-pub-4709842024293377%3A96znku73qzj&cof=FORID%3A9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=vdsf&sa=Suche#970

|wavey:


----------



## Enker (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Das Problem ist doch, dass die Suchfunktion bzw. die Google Suche so langsam nutzlos wird, weil eben jeder Hans und Franz dasselbe zum 100. mal neu anfragt. "Öh man eh hab 100 Ocken gezogt, welchen Bissanzeiger soll ich jetzt klauen?"

Das ist ein Teufelskreis. Doppelte Themen führen zu schlechterer Suchfunktion. Schlechtere Suchfunktion führt zu weniger Benutzung der selbigen und folglich zu mehr doppelten Themen usw usf.

Das Forum wird sich selbst verspeisen Muhaahaaa.


----------



## reno ateportas (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Das problem ist das die Suchfunktion für den jeweiligen Themenbereich, finde ich, sehr versteckt liegt. Würde man die besser sichtbar machen bzw darauf hinweisen könnte man viel einfacher und besser suchen.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## unflaat (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@Professor Tinca, Pfefferladen und Co.
Könntet ihr eure kleinen unlustigen Blödelein nicht per PN oder auf der Spielwiese austauschen anstatt immerzu Threads mit diesem Mist vollzuspammen?!


----------



## Brikz83 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

bleib mal (wie sagt man neudeutsch) mal ganz smooth...

Tinca und andere "alte" Hasen (ja genau ihr Boardopis #6) haben hier in den Jahren schon so viele fachliche und informative Antworten gegeben, das Blöedeleien, grade in so einem Trööt der ja im grunde auch sinnlos ist, durchaus berechtigt sind.


----------



## SirBacke (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Alda-leck-mich-doch-fett :m
> 
> ...




höhö... 

Naja, eine Suchfunktion ist IMMER Nutzlos, wenn ich mal so sagen darf. Jeder formuliert etwas anders....

Zander angeln, Zander Angel, Zander Tackle, Zander Zubehör, Zander Gufi, Gummifisch zander etc...

Warum regt man sich eigentlich immer darüber auf, wenn jemand eine Frage stellt, beantwortet man sie, oder man lässt es bleiben. 

Der/Dem Suchenden ist nicht damit geholfen auf die SuFu zu verweisen. 

Das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung oder entsprechend only my 5 Cents...

Grüsse Alex


----------



## unflaat (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> bleib mal (wie sagt man neudeutsch) mal ganz smooth...
> 
> Tinca und andere "alte" Hasen (ja genau ihr Boardopis #6) haben hier in den Jahren schon so viele fachliche und informative Antworten gegeben, das Blöedeleien, grade in so einem Trööt der ja im grunde auch sinnlos ist, durchaus berechtigt sind.


Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht.


----------



## mephy87 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine vorhiin geposteten Links funktionieren nicht, also dann nochmal im Detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde ein Thema zu erstellen in dem man nach einer Rolle für seine Ansprüche sucht und den anderen mitteilt was man selbst für Ansprüche stellt ist völlig ok. Wenn so ein Thema gestartet wird antworte auch ich gern wenn ich etwas dazu beitragen kann.

Ich gebe mir stets Mühe in meinen Posts da nicht einfach etwas hin zu rotzen.

Aber ständige Themen mit der Überschrift "Okuma Powerliner" und dem Inhalt: "Was haltet ihr von der Rolle?" und ähnliche Themen zu anderen Gegenständen nerven mich.

Ich habe die Suchfunktion selbstverständlich genutzt. Wahrscheinlich habe ich aber einfach nichts gefunden oder die Informationen waren mir zu dünn.

Mir gehts hier nicht primär um täglich wiederkehrende Posts einer Tackleberatung. Das ist völlig normal in einem Forum aber nicht auf die Art und Weise und erst recht nicht wenn es 4 Themen vorher um genau das selbe Thema geht.

Wenn der Bereich Karpfenangeln allerdings etwas mehr unterteilt in Themengebiete wäre, müsste man nicht nach 5 Tagen Abwesenheit 10 Seiten Themen durchlesen, sondern nur das was einen interessiert. Leider würde es das Forum aber unübersichtlicher machen. Vielleicht muss ich mich einfach damit abfinden dass das AB für Karpfenangler, die nicht komplett neu beginnen, nur eingeschränkt interessant ist.

Ich werde mich hier wohl wieder vermehrt aufs lesen konzentrieren...


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Tasche für Zubehör gesucht
> 
> Suche nach guten echolot
> 
> ...



Nur zu deine Information Ralle :
Die meisten Threads die du mir jetzt gezeigt hast habe ich vorher in der Suchfunktion nirgends finden können !


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Das liegt aber nicht an de SuFu, sondern an Deinen Eingaben ;-))
Wie (fast) immer (musste ich als Computerdepp auch schmerzhaft lernen) liegts nicht am Programm, sondern am User, wenn was schiefgeht..


----------



## siloaffe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Nur zu deine Information Ralle :
> Die meisten Threads die du mir jetzt gezeigt hast habe ich vorher in der Suchfunktion nirgends finden können !




AHA!...... 

Aber andern vorschreiben sie sollen die Sufu nutzen und nicht blöde Fragen stellen #6

Wo ist der Fehler? Komm put put! Wo ist der Fehler? |kopfkrat:m 

LG Markus


----------



## barschkönig (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



unflaat schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca, Pfefferladen und Co.
> Könntet ihr eure kleinen unlustigen Blödelein nicht per PN oder auf der Spielwiese austauschen anstatt immerzu Threads mit diesem Mist vollzuspammen?!


 
Nimmst du den Thread etwa wirklich noch ernst? Lass sie doch machen ohne ein wenig Auflockerung im Board würden sich einige hier schon die Köppe einhaun. 
Ich weis auch gar nicht wiso sich das Thema immer noch hält. Das ist doch alles ganz einfach: Wer ist denn dazu gezwungen auf Themen zu antworten oder gar zu lesen, dafür gibts doch ne Überschrift, wenn ich sehe Okuma Powerliner im Titel dann geh ich da doch gar nicht mehr drauf wenn ich keine Lust habe ordentlich zu antworten, ich habe auch paar mal auf die Suchfunktion hingewiesen aber entweder man hat ne blöde Antwort bekommen oder das wurde ignoriert. Man kann doch freiwillig entscheiden ob man ein Thema aufmacht oder nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Aber andern vorschreiben sie sollen die Sufu nutzen und nicht blöde Fragen stellen


Ich habe ja vorher die Suchfunktion genutzt, nur leider konnte ich auf meine Frage keine Antwort finden 
Daher habe ich dann ein Thread aufgemacht. 
Aber wieso ist dann die Suche so eingeschränkt ? Also man kann nie genau suchen oder wie ?


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Es geht doch garnicht darum ob ein Anfänger irgendwelche Fragen stellt die schon 100 mal gestellt wurden. Es geht nur darum das sie von ein und den selben innerhalb von zwei Wochen zweimal gestellt werden, nur unter einer anderen Überschrift. Aber nur weil ihm die Antworten beim erstenmal nicht passten.

Fragen wie "bin Anfänger such Hilfe oder brauch Rat" wurden und werden immer ausführlich beantwortet. Min. 10 Tolle antworten -manche eine ganze Seite lang-, da steht alles drin was mann als Anfänger wissen sollte.

Nur diese Tipps werden nicht umgesetzt oder mal ausprobiert. Weil der TE nicht wissen will das er mal klein anfangen soll, das er das Gewässer kennen lernen soll. Mit Pose und Mais, beobachten usw....

Was er hören möchte ist vielmehr "Nimm die Rute, die Rolle, die Schnur, das Blei und den Haken usw.. , dann fängst du ganz von allein Karpfen mit 30pf und mehr, dann wirst du auch ein ganz großer." -is halt nicht so-.
Aber deshalb selbe Frage eine Woche später, nur andere überschrift.

Noch schlimmer finde ich manche Antworten, die von Profis kommen die ein Jahr erfahrung haben und alle Korda UNDERWATER DVD´s gesehen haben.
Antworten auf Fragen die sie vor zwei Wochen selber nicht gewusst haben, nur weil sie einmal "das oder das Rig" benutzt haben. Kein Ahnung haben warum man kurze-, lange- Rig´s ,Stiff oder geflochten nimmt, Haarlänge ändert usw... Befischen ein Gewässer zum dritten mal, und wissen anschließend alles was mann wissen kann.

Über Futter und Bolies braucht mann erst garnicht diskutieren. Mann wird ja gleich abgeschossen wenn einer schreibt wieviel und wie oft gefüttert wird (nicht von allen), nur weil es einige für falsch halten das 30 Kg und mehr im Wasser landen. (Aber es gibt Gewässer wo diese mängen Sinn machen. Verstehen halt nicht alle weil sie seit Jahren an einem 6ha See planschen).

Das ist auch der Grund warum sich von den echten Profis die wirklich Ahnung haben immer weniger hier melden.
Und es waren, und sind, einige.


----------



## siloaffe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja vorher die Suchfunktion genutzt, nur leider konnte ich auf meine Frage keine Antwort finden
> Daher habe ich dann ein Thread aufgemacht.
> Aber wieso ist dann die Suche so eingeschränkt ? Also man kann nie genau suchen oder wie ?




Woher willst du wissen ob die, die Sufu nich benutzt haben????|kopfkrat 

Oder muss mann bei jeder Frage dazu schreiben "hab die SuFu benutzzt"|kopfkrat

Koleg.... #v

...du kannst dich jetzt winden und drehen wie du willst! #c

Hier haste dir selst, ordentlich ins ins Knie geschossen:m

LG Markus#h


----------



## colognecarp (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ihr hab doch einen an der Waffel oder ?? |kopfkrat Carpcarcher; gut gesagt


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@ siloaffe :
Ich wollte nur mal das sagen was mir schon eine Weile lang im Magen liegt  
@ CarpCatcher1 :
Schöner Text


----------



## siloaffe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> @ siloaffe :
> Ich wollte nur mal das sagen was mir schon eine Weile lang im Magen liegt




Das ist richtig und gut so!!! #6

Daher solltest du dieses Recht auch Jedem zu sprechen

LG Markus#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Nur zu deine Information Ralle :
> Die meisten Threads die du mir jetzt gezeigt hast habe ich vorher in der Suchfunktion nirgends finden können !



Tasche für Zubehör gesucht

24 Ergebnisse von 2005 bis heute

Suche nach guten echolot

104 Ergebnisse von 2001 bis heute


Boilierezept

13 Treffer bei " Boilierezepte" von 2001 bis heute

22 Treffer bei " Rezepte" von 2002 bis heute

an erster Stelle der hier von 2007 mit 1953 Beiträgen, hunderten von Rezepten, Tips und Ratschlägen. Da bleibt eigentlich keine Frage mehr offen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102166&highlight=rezepte

Und den hat Dir in Deinem Thread jemand schon als drittes posting verlinkt. Er war also ganz leicht zu finden. 



Ziemlich peinlich, dann auch noch mit nölen anzufangen. 


Davon mal ganz ab gibt es hier die Jungs, die den Carp Talk ( zur Zeit Sommerpause) auf die Beine gestellt haben. Jede Menge arbeit und hochwertige Themen.
Soll ich mal nachschauen, welche wertvollen Beiträge Du dort hinterlassen hast? 

Das war Deine Chance mitzuhelfen, das Niveau des Karpfenforums anzuheben.

Hast Du ?


----------



## Meister_Eder (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch die Sendung "Pumuckel und sein Meister Eder"
> sehr unterhaltsam das ganze


Weiß nicht, was ist das für eine Sendung? |bigeyes


----------



## siloaffe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ja,ja.........

.....Wer im Porzelanladen sitzt, soll nicht mit Elefanten schmeißen!








...oder so ähnlich 

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



CarpCatcher1 schrieb:


> Es geht doch garnicht darum ob ein Anfänger irgendwelche Fragen stellt die schon 100 mal gestellt wurden. ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben , nicht die x. Frage von Neulingen oder Probleme mit der SuFu sind die Gründe das diese Leute wegbleiben u.o. sich in fachspezife Foren zurückziehen.Neueinsteiger mit ihren Problemchen gibts dort genau wie hier.

Dieser Thread wurde im Unterforum "Karpfenangeln" erstellt.
Komisch nur das relativ wenig Karpfenangler sich hier melden.
Warum wohl |kopfkrat


----------



## siloaffe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Meister_Eder schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, was ist das für eine Sendung? |bigeyes



Da gehts um nen Kobolt/TROLL...|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Meister_Eder (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Gibts da irgendein Zusammenhang mit meinem Username???

Also ehrlich gesagt, dieser Thread zeigt doch mal wieder die Vorzüge des Anglerboards


----------



## siloaffe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Meister_Eder schrieb:


> Gibts da irgendein Zusammenhang mit meinem Username???
> 
> Also ehrlich gesagt, dieser Thread zeigt doch mal wieder die Vorzüge des Anglerboards




Ich* denke *nicht 

Ich hab es in Richtung ForenTroll verstanden und das mit deinem Namen ist wohl nur ein Zufall, aber frag den Poster doch direkt dann haste Klarheit!!!!:m

LG Markus


----------



## Carp-MV (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> oder man landet wie siloaffe schon sagte 5 - 20000 Treffer.


Hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit, die Suchmaschine ist eigentlich ganz gut hier!
Man muss auch mal ein kleines bisschen sein Köpfchen einschalten und vielleicht mal die* "Erweiterte Suche"* anklicken. 
Je nachdem welches Schlüsselwort gesucht wird ganz einfach mal umstellen auf* "Nur Titel durchsuchen"* gehen.
Schon hat man eigentlich die wichtigsten Sachen auf einen blick finde ich und die ganzen Threads die nicht dazu gehören bleiben fast alles weg! 
Nun soll mir keiner kommen das ist zu umständlich, wer dann nämlich extra einen Thread eröffnen kann dafür der hat auch Zeit mal 1-2 mehr klicks zu machen um an sein Ziel zu kommen.

Zum Thema sinnlose Threads habe ich ja schon gesagt das ich der Meinung bin das es an uns User selber liegt.
Wenn euch das zu blöd ist, weil diese Frage wirklich Millionenfach gestellt wurde, dann reagiert einfach nicht mehr darauf, egal ob jetzt spöttisch oder verärgert oder sonst wie! |rolleyes



> Das problem ist das die Suchfunktion für den jeweiligen Themenbereich,  finde ich, sehr versteckt liegt. Würde man die besser sichtbar machen  bzw darauf hinweisen könnte man viel einfacher und besser suchen.
> Meine Meinung.


Ach blödsinn, dieser Aufbau dieses Forums ist eigentlich bei den meisten großen fast der selbe, also wer sich nicht absichtlich Dumm anstellt findet die Suchmaschine jawohl ganz flott
Nicht immer nur meckern sondern auch mal einfach handeln!

Eurer Carp-MV


----------



## Gunnar. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Zur Suchfunktion,

Die ist eher nebensächlich.Gerade Forenneulinge wissen A  garnicht das diese gibt und B geschweige wie man die effizent bedient.
So ein Forum exestiert *nur* Dank einer lebendigen Diskussion.Es gibt wohl kein Thema zudem nicht schon ein Thread exestiert.
Aber muß der Laden hier deswegen zum toten Nachschlagwerk mutieren?
Wer will denn soetwas??

*Wem ein Thema nicht interssiert , wem ein Thema auf den Geist geht oder was auch immer.......... Es gibts hier im AB keinen Lese oder Schreibzwang.*
*Also laßt eure Finger von der Tastatur und müllt anderer Leute Threads nicht voll.*
Es könnt so einfach sein........


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Auch das versüsst mir den Mittag -  gut geschrieben, Gunnar!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ist ja gut Ralle !!
Du musst mich ja nicht weiter runtermachen 
Ich habe schon mitbekommen das man seiner Meinung nicht gerecht werden kann. Aber okay .. Ich sag schon nichts mehr |bla:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



unflaat schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca, Pfefferladen und Co.
> Könntet ihr eure kleinen unlustigen Blödelein nicht per PN oder auf der Spielwiese austauschen anstatt immerzu Threads mit diesem Mist vollzuspammen?!



Einfach überlesen wenn es dich stört.#6

Zum Glück haben Leute wie du nicht zu entscheiden wer wann, wo und was zu schreiben hat.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Das ist weder dein Trööt, noch hat dich jemand gezwungen zu lesen oder zu schreiben.
Dass du noch Forum-Greenhorn bist, lasse ich als Entschuldigung gelten.:m#h


|jump:


----------



## jannisO (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine vorhiin geposteten Links funktionieren nicht, also dann nochmal im Detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jetzt werd ich mir mal ein Kaffee kochen und alles von dem gestrigen Abend noch einmal nach lesen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Ist ja gut Ralle !!
> Du musst mich ja nicht weiter runtermachen
> Ich habe schon mitbekommen das man seiner Meinung nicht gerecht werden kann. Aber okay .. Ich sag schon nichts mehr |bla:




Ich mach Dich nicht runter.

Ich führe Dir nur vor Augen, dass Du genau in dem von Dir kritisierten Stil hier begonnen hast. Und kein Mensch ist auf die Idee gekommen, Dich deshalb aus dem Forum zu werfen, Deine Themen zu löschen oder Dich sonstwie anzugreifen. 

Ein Neuling registriert sich und liest sich kurz in das Forum ein. Je größer und unübersichtlicher es ist, um so weniger der Menge der Beiträge wird er vor seinem ersten posting gelesen haben. Kein Mensch wird sich vor seinem ersten Beitrag drei Monate hinsetzen und alle alten Beiträge lesen. Kein Mensch wird sich begeistert auf die Forenregeln stürzen und ebenso wenig auf die Suchfunktion. Und jede Suchfunktion ist nur so gut wie das Geschick des Nutzers und die Titel der Themenersteller es zulassen.

Das ist in allen größeren Foren so. Gleich ob Angelforum oder sonstwas. 

Last not least gibt es so gut wie keine Frage mehr, die hier im Forum noch nicht gestellt wurde. Sich auf noch nie berührte Themen zu beschränken würde das AB als Kommunikationsplattform überflüssig machen und es in ein Lexikon umwandeln. Nur noch lesen, nichts mehr schreiben. 

Das wollen wir sicher alle nicht. Also lasst uns mit den Mängeln leben und die schönen und interessanten Seiten genießen.

Wie im richtigen Leben halt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Gibt es nun eckige Boilies?*duckundweg*

Wo liegt genau nun das Problem?
Angelockt durch den reisserischen Fredtitel habe ich mich jetzt mal durch 16 Seiten gelesen.Worum gehts,Bedrohung,Beleidigung,Bekenntnis zum Dynamitfischen?Aha,hier wird also die Qualität einiger Beiträge bemängelt,die x-te Nachfrage nach Rolle X,Rute Y,missachten der Suchfunktion etc,mangelnder Tiefgang der Beiträge,zu wenig neues...

JA UND ?
Wie einige bereits richtig bemerkten, kann man das Rad nicht neu erfinden.
Es werden nicht jede Woche neue Ruten,Rollen,Methoden auf den Markt geworfen um dem (verständlichen)Anspruch auf Neuigkeiten gerecht zu werden.
Vieles ist halt Routine...heisst das automatisch das Gewohnheit und Routine schlecht ist?

Oder anders herum,schliesst deswegen auch nur ein Händler genervt seinen Laden weil er evtl.X-mal pro Woche Kundenfragen zu Rute und Rolle beantwortet?

Nö..er macht es natürlich nicht.Klar,er verdient damit seinen Lebensunterhalt.Er tut es aber auch weil ihm die Beratung Spaß macht.

Bestellt auch nur einer seine Tageszeitung ab, weil nicht jeden Tag wirkliche Neuigkeiten zu lesen sind ?Oder mir die Meinung des Kommentars nicht gefällt?

Gibt einer das Angeln aus dem Grund auf das sich ja eh vieles wiederholt ?
Fänge ausbleiben,Fische zu klein sind,Passanten wohlmöglich noch"dumme"Fragen stellen ?
Nö,es gehört halt dazu.

Warum also wird die Forumsqualität dadurch angeblich schlimmer indem sich vieles wiederholt?Ich kann doch nicht in *jedem* Beitrag das Ei des Kolumbus erwarten,journalistische Meisterleistungen oder mathematische
Gleichungen zum Verhältnis Ringabstand zur Wurfweite|rolleyes
Und natürlich gehören auch die x-mal gestellten Fragen dazu.
Jeder fing mal klein an..

Solange es genügend lesenswerte Beiträge gibt,geht für mich das Forenland nicht unter..manchmal reicht nämlich schon ein klick aus, um wieder was neues zu entdecken.Ich nenne das Blick über den Tellerrand,entdecke ich in "meinem"bevorzugten Forum nichts wechsel ich halt..Regional,Friedfisch,Raubfisch,Fliegenfischen.

Ein Forum ist auch Alltag...aber alltägliches muss ja nicht automatisch schlecht sein.
Und im Gegensatz zum alltäglichen Leben besitzt ein Forum den Vorteil das ich Dinge die mich nicht interessieren oder nerven, schlicht ignorieren oder überlesen kann.
Kein Anspruch auf absolute Wahrheit oder Vollständigkeit.Fachsimpelei,Diskussionen..selbst über dieses Thema
Was also sollte daran schlimm sein?


----------



## Lupus (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade aus meinem Urlaub zurückgekehrt und sehe diese Diskussion hier!

Ein paar Dinge möchte ich gerne dazu sagen:
Ich bin war Nutzer verschiedener Foren die spezialisierter sind als dieses...dort werden aber auch "immer" die gleichen Fragen gestellt. 
Es gibt eine Reihe von super Beiträgen wie sie von den CT Leuten gemacht werden. Ich nehm mich selbst da mal raus!

Ein Forum funktioniert aber nur dann wenn sich viele beteiligen! Wer sich immer nur bedient und selbst nichts beiträgt der brauch sich nicht wundern!

Der Grund dafür, das einige "Profis" sich momentan nicht beteiligen ist sicher im Sommerloch zu finden! Urlaub oder fischen gehen ist da bei vielen angesagt!  

Schreibt doch selber mal Fangberichte, Reiseberichte oder eure Erfahrungen zu Gerät etc. etc....dann merkt ihr auch schnell ..neben dem Spass...das es sehr zeitaufwendig ist!

Es ist nicht verboten Ideen zu entwickeln und selbst was auf die Beine zu stellen!!! Mal so am Rande!

Immer nur meckern ist allerdings vil einfacher|supergri

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Ichotolot (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@angleprofi1999..jetzt habe ich mich durch das thread gekämpft und muss jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazu geben,denn ich gehöre auch zu den ,,neuen'' und fühle mich angegriffen. auch wenn ich schon seit 20 jahren angle, interessiere ich mich auch erst seit kurzem intensiv fürs karpfen angeln. by the, großschreibung ist anstrengend, deshalb lass ich es. ich möchte euch erklären, warum wohl der 1000 thread ähnlich eröffnet wird.

ganz einfach: karpfenangeln ist unheimlich komplex und das material unüberschaubar. erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ein tackle-wahnsinn ausgebrochen ist, den heute keine mehr lesen, geschweige denn verstehen kann. auch für mich als ,,studierter'', fällt es schwer, mich in diese neue materie einzuarbeiten...hier gibt es fox,nash, solar, trakker, shimano, korda....ich könnte ellenlang fortfahren. die rute darfste von dem nehmen, aber nicht die schnur, die rolle aber von dem anbieter und zelt geht nur trakker oder fax...oder wie wärs mit ehmanns??? die rute namen,genauso wie rollen namen sind 3 stellig. ich benutze die suchfunktion,aber wenn ich ehrlich bin,enden viele threads, ohne wirklich geholfen zu haben. meist nur 3-4 postings und dann ist schluss. das ist der wahre grund, warum die frage nochmals gestellt wird, nämlich,weil sie nie zu ende diskutiert wird, weil die ,,alten profil'' angler, sich nicht mehr äußern. man kauft sich nur einmal eine ausrüstung und die sollte schon gut sein. so wie bei mir,oft hat man 2-3 ruten oder rollen im blick und dann braucht man eine entscheidungshilfe. auch ich habe geschrieben: fox warrior s versus nash h-gun,weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann. nach 4 postings war schluss,obwohl hier gefühlt 1000 leute die fox warrior s fischen. und die postings der eröffners hier in diesem thema haben eine qualität, ich möchte nicht beleidigend werden. aber er sollte mal seine postings hier in diesem thread lesen...aber wer im namen sich schon profi nennt, kann nichts erschüttern....helft die ,,neuen'' lieber, denn erstmal muss bissl ausrüstung gekauft werden und dann ans wasser....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@ichotolot
OT..Cool..angelnder Haluter?


----------



## Gunnar. (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @ichotolot
> OT..Cool..angelnder Haluter?


 Und ich grübel die ganze Zeit woher ich den Namen kenne.

Alles klar - danke.


----------



## ak.checker (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Meister_Eder schrieb:


> Gibts da irgendein Zusammenhang mit meinem Username???
> 
> Also ehrlich gesagt, dieser Thread zeigt doch mal wieder die Vorzüge des Anglerboards



Nee du, hat mit dir nichts zu tun |rolleyes


----------



## Kotzi (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

http://www.perrypedia.proc.org/wiki/Haluter

Dass andere nicht noch googlen müssen...

Ihr habts manchmal aber auch ^^ 
Haluter hat sich für mich anfangs wie irgendeine Ernährungs oder Religionsgemeinschaft angehört.

ist leider vollkommen Off Topic , aber irgendwie kommt hier eh nicht viel mehr rum.


----------



## Moringotho (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

sers,

wollte zwar nix hierzu schreiben aber da es ja schon wellen schlägt muss ich wohl doch ran.
grade schon den ersten "besch...." kommentar im trööt Karpfenrute für xx euronen gelesen. ist zwar nett auf einen ca 3 tage alten zu verweisen wo nach einer rute für 70 gesucht wurde, in dem aber in keiner antwort steht warum grade diese oder jene rute.
wundert sich da noch einer warum ein neuer aufgemacht wurde? und so sehen dann leider auch 90% aus. jeder schmeisst einfach mal eine rute/rolle in die runde. nur eine begründung warum steht (leider) viel zu selten dabei.
also ich wunder mich dann net.

ndt Holger aka Mori

ps und ja auch ich hab schon blöde nach rutentaschen etc gefragt und bekamm auch nur gesagt nimm die oder die.
auch meist ohne ein wörtchen warum...


----------



## teddy- (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

owei owei 

und ich hab bald vor mir zwei okuma rollen zu kaufen nu weiß ich gar nicht ob ich danach fragen darf welche ich brauche|kopfkrat#q:m


gruß stephan


----------



## barschkönig (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Frag einfach nach  Die sinnlosen Antworten überliest du, und irgendjemand wird schon richtig antworten:m


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



teddy- schrieb:


> owei owei
> 
> und ich hab bald vor mir zwei okuma rollen zu kaufen nu weiß ich gar nicht ob ich danach fragen darf welche ich brauche|kopfkrat#q:m
> 
> ...




tu es!!!


----------



## colognecarp (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@Lupus

Hab mir schon sorgen um dich gemacht, lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen |wavey:

@All

Also auch wenn meine Anglerei mit der Zeit gewachsen ist und ich immer weniger in Foren etwas schreibe halte ich mich denoch regelmäsig hier auf und Lese die Beiträge mit und wenn es mich überkommt Poste ich auch mal was. Ich habe hier durch dieses Board ein paar gute Leute kennengelert mit denen ich jetzt schon Jahre zusammen fische, deshalb nehme ich das Board so wie es ist und geändert hat sich meiner Meinung nach hier nichts seid dem ich hier verkehre, mir ist nur aufgefallen das die guten Jungs wie die vom Carp Talk immer weniger Posten, dadurch sinkt auch das Nivou etwas, aber ich kann mich da nicht drüber beschweren weil wie Matthias schon schrieb ist beteiligung alles und das tue ich selber nur zu wenig hier. Ist aber auch nicht einfach gegen die Flut der immer wieder nachwachsenden gemeinde zu reden, weil viele gespräche einfach zu flach sind. Ich bin daher auch auf die Sozialen Netzwerke umgestiegen und finde das für mich einfach Sinnvoller weil es dort viel Persönlicher und damit ruiger zu geht

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Pinn (10. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Eigentlich habe ich viel zu wenig Zeit, mir Threads wie diesen von Anfang bis zum Ende reinzutun, aber heute habe ich mir mal die Zeit genommen.

Ich freue mich darüber, dass im AB neue Leute auftauchen, die Fragen zum Angeln haben und die Suchfunktionen nicht so doll beherrschen. Das ist hier ja fast so wie im wirklichen Leben: Nobody is perfect aber jeder kann noch was dazulernen. Wenn er denn will...:g

Mancher versierte Forumsangler mag meinen, seine Erfahrungen und sein Wissen seien das Non plus Ultra und wenn er eine Frage einmal beantwortet hat, habe die gesamte Forumsinnenwelt seine Antwort zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Wenn das so wäre, hätte er ein Problem: Es gibt kein Non plus Ultra, sondern alles entwickelt sich weiter. Nicht nur beim Angeln... Und möglicherweise nimmt er sich selber zu wichtig.

Also Leute, etwas entspannter mit neuen Leuten und ihren "doofen" Fragen umgehen schadet sicher nicht. 

Gruß, Werner |wavey:

PS: Vorsichtshalber bevor jemand darauf anspringt: Es gibt keine "doofen" Fragen, sondern nur doofe Antworten!


----------



## nemisis2301 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

hab mir mal die oben genannte seite angeschaut und bin auch sehr zu frieden.


----------



## tarpoon (12. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

leute, geht fischen! ist viel schöner


----------



## Merlin (12. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ich finde der Threaderöffner hat Recht !!
Ich habe auch kaum noch Lust zu antworten..
Gerade aktuell bei Angeln allgemein !!
- Nachteile einer Rute mit hohen WG
- Rollenschnur mit 2 Enden
- Frage zur Rutenart
WAS SOLL MAN DAZU NOCH SAGEN ????


----------



## Moringotho (12. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

sers,

ich verweise hier mal auf Pinn...
fand den hinweiss auf die blöden fragen sehr passend.
und wie schon mehrfach gesagt: du musst es nicht lesen und erst recht nicht antworten.
nicht jeder ist halt ein pro wie du. axo und willkommen im club.....

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich finde der Threaderöffner hat Recht !!
> Ich habe auch kaum noch Lust zu antworten..
> Gerade aktuell bei Angeln allgemein !!
> - Nachteile einer Rute mit hohen WG
> ...


 

 |good:|good:


----------



## Merlin (12. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@Moringotho

Die Eingangsfrage ist doch warum ist es im Forum in letzter Zeit so langweilig ? und warum antworten zu wenig Leute mit "Ahnung ".


----------



## Moringotho (12. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

sers,

|sagnix, du hats den ganzen trööt gelesen?

falls ja is es witzig das dann als good posting zu bezeichnen.
aber egal, ich wollte mich ja net aufregen über sowas...

ndt Holger aka Mori

ps aber schau mal paar seiten zurück....

und edit wollt noch was zu merlin sagen.
da steht erstmal nix von langweilig. sondern immer die gleiche laber,laber laber.
also erst lesen, dann verstehen dann....


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> |sagnix, du hats den ganzen trööt gelesen?
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

ich hab mich in diesem Bereich,extra zurück gezogen immer das selbe dumme gelaber auf gut deutsch.

Ich beckomme bestimmt am tag 5 Pns zwecks, wie fange ich an meinem See 18kg Fische u.s.w das gehtmir langsam auf den zeiger.


Momentan schreibe ich hier gar nix mehr,werd mir das noch ne Zeitlang anschauen und dan endscheide ich was ich mache


----------



## Carp-MV (12. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen das Ihr alle auch mal klein angefangen habt und nicht als Profis oder wie ihr euch gerne bezeichnet, geboren wurdet. 
Jeder hat am Anfang seiner Laufbahn ganz sicher mal blöde Fragen gestellt!
Vielleicht nicht hier im Weltnetz aber bestimmt dann am Wasser beim Vati, Opi oder anderen Kollegen.
Wie einige schon erwähnten, kommen wirklich absolut dumme Fragen dann reagiert man einfach nicht darauf und fertig.
Dieser Thread verschwindent wieder ganz schnell und schon ist das Problem gelöst! 

Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## Pinn (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Momentan schreibe ich hier gar nix mehr,werd mir das noch ne Zeitlang anschauen und dan endscheide ich was ich mache



Das ist ja das schöne an AB: Die Teilnahme ist absolut freiwillig. Niemand ist verpflichtet, hier mitzulesen bzw. überhaupt zu lesen, und niemand hat hier die Pflicht, zu schreiben und erst recht nicht die Pflicht, auf andere Beiträge zu antworten.

Deshalb gibt es im AB auch keine Aufnahmeprüfung. Grundsätzlich kann hier jeder mitmachen, der über einen Internetzugang verfügt und eine Tastatur bedienen kann. Die anglerische Qualifikation spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle. Und das finde ich auch gut so, denn jeder hat mal klein angefangen (danke Carp-MV).

Dein Schmollen bringt eigentlich nix. Deshalb wird sich hier nicht viel ändern, außer daß der eine oder andere vielleicht Deine persönlichen Befindlichkeiten mit leichtem Bedauern und Mitgefühl zur Kenntnis nimmt..

Gruiß, Werner


----------



## kati48268 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Das Thema erregt mich unglaublich... |gaehn:


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Ich beckomme bestimmt am tag 5 Pns zwecks, wie . . .



Das kenne ich.
Sieh es als Akt der Nächstenliebe, Wissbegierigen zu helfen.
Nicht weitergegebenes Wissen ist verschenktes Wissen!



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Thema erregt mich unglaublich... |gaehn:



:m:m:m


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ich angel jetzt um die 50 Jahre und hatte anfangs die gleichen "dummen" Fragen. Nur damals gab es keine Angelboards. Man musste sich alles selbst erarbeiten oder am Gewässer ältere Kumpels fragen. Auch wurde dieses und jenes Buch gekauft, später kamen die Angelzeitungen. Es wurde ausgeschnitten und katalogisiert.
> Aber heute alles so einfach. Blos nicht die Birne anstrengen,
> Sachen selbst testen, an Probleme heran arbeiten, im Web recherchieren wo man zu allen Fragen zu 99 Prozent die Antworten findet.
> Manchmal schwillt einem echt der Kragen wenn man so durch die Threads blättert.....nur die Zeit ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Ich beckomme bestimmt am tag 5 Pns zwecks, wie fange ich an meinem See 18kg Fische u.s.w das gehtmir langsam auf den zeiger.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151585

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219436

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201189

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200136

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=195727

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=161597

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133015

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126547

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117128

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109401

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=103674

...und viele weitere. Der eine fragt per PN, der andere macht ein Thema auf. 



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<




Wollebre schrieb:


> ich angel jetzt um die 50 Jahre und hatte anfangs die gleichen "dummen" Fragen. Nur damals gab es keine Angelboards.
> ...........
> 
> Denke mal die Vielfältigkeit an Angelgerät und Zubehör welches heute angeboten wird überfordert viele sich selbst entscheiden zu können, oder ist es nur mangelnde Kreativität?






2010 hatten wir im Schnitt etwa 50 Neue Mitglieder pro Tag. Wenn jedes neue Mitglied auch nur eine Frage stellt, weil er unsicher, bequem oder unkreativ ist, dann ist das halt ne ganze Menge.
Und weder kann sich jemand davon freisprechen, noch bleibt es meist bei einer Frage.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204894

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=195812

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156830

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145453

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123266



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<





Merlin schrieb:


> Ich finde der Threaderöffner hat Recht !!
> Ich habe auch kaum noch Lust zu antworten..
> Gerade aktuell bei Angeln allgemein !!
> - Nachteile einer Rute mit hohen WG
> ...



Och, ich sag dazu, dass das keine aktuelle Problematik ist.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214231

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203062

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192720

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154989

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154558

Hierzu

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156196

bringt die Suchfunktion bei einfacher Abfrage nach " Mücken" mehr als ein Dutzend Themen, die vor dieser Frage angelegt wurden und wirklich alles ausschöpfend erklären.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Obige Beispiele sind nicht böse gemeint. Sie sollen lediglich aufzeigen, dass jeder hier mal Fragen stellt, die anderen vielleicht unnötig, dumm, überflüssig oder unkreativ erscheinen können. 

Ist ein bisschen wie im Berufsverkehr. Jedesmal gibts Stau und Ärger, weil da ein paar Idioten nicht aufpassen oder zu blöd zum Autofahren sind. Bei der Masse an Autos bleibt das doch gar nicht aus.

Das ich selbst mal an der Ampel penne und nicht sofort bei grün losfahre, mal viel zu früh oder unnötig bremse und damit meine Hintermänner aufhalte, mal vom Gas gehe weil ich nicht genau weiß ob ich nun in die Straße hier einbiegen muss oder erst in die nächste, ist für mich nur ein unwesentliches Augenblickversagen. Kann ja mal passieren, reg Dich da hinter mir nicht so auf. 

Aber das mal hunderttausend gibt halt Verkehrsprobleme.|rolleyes


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@Ralle24
Da ist aber schon ein Unterschied !!

Damit das hier nicht falsch rüberkommt. Ich habe ÜBERHAUPT nichts dagegen wenn jemand etwas fragt !!!

Die Eingangsfrage war aber: das der TE eröffner das Forum teilweise langweilig usw findet und er in dem Zuge fragt warum es weniger Antworten von "Profis" oder wie man sie nennen will gibt und nicht ob einer "dumme "Fragen stellt.


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfen - Gemeinde,
> 
> in letzter Zeit muss ich sagen das dieser Bereich des Anglerboards immer schlimmer wird ! Jeden tag lese ich die gleichen Threads, Jeden Tag die gleichen Leute die diverse Fragen in die Internet Welt setzen. Ich habe eigentlich kaum noch Lust irgendwelche Kommentare unter diese Threads zu schreiben ...
> 
> ...


 
So  nochmal zum Nachlesen


----------



## Raubfischzahn (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@ Ralle
finde ich gut, dass du auch mal die eröffneten Threads von den "Querulanten" hier rein stellst. Ein paar Jahre hier angemeldet und schon machen sie auf Profi und meckern rum, was doch hier für Fragen gestellt werden. Dabei vergessen sie oft, dass sie selber mal so angefangen haben.

Jungs, was erwartet ihr hier? Sicherlich  hat euer Wissen um die Angelei zugenommen aber ihr könnt hier nicht  verlangen, dass hier Diskussionsthemen gestartet werden, die auf eurem  "Niveau" liegen, das ist ein öffentliches Forum wo jeder seine Gedanken und Meinungen mit einbringen kann. So wir ihr angefangen habt und wissbegierig wart, so gibt es auch heute noch Leute, die ebenso wissbegierig sind. Und solche Kommentare wie von carphunter: 

_"Momentan schreibe ich hier gar nix mehr,werd mir das noch ne Zeit lang anschauen und dan Endscheide ich was ich mache" 

_sind genauso sinnlos.

Was willst du damit bezwecken?Sollen wir dich bemitleiden oder was? Wenn es dir hier nicht mehr gefällt, dann lösch den Account doch einfach oder mach ne längere Pause aber diese "Androhungen" dass Board zu verlassen sind echt bemitleidenswert.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Moin moin,


Merlin schrieb:


> @Ralle24
> 
> 
> Die Eingangsfrage war aber: das der TE eröffner *das Forum teilweise langweilig usw findet und er in dem Zuge fragt warum es weniger Antworten von "Profis" oder wie man sie nennen will gibt* und nicht ob einer "dumme "Fragen stellt.


 
Danke Merlin, denn genau DAS ist der springende Punkt.


Es macht sich definitiv bermerkbar wenn ein bestimmtes Klientel sich aus der aktiven Mitarbeit zurück zieht.
Daher wundern mich Threads wie diese hier nicht wirklich.

@Ralf,

Der kleine Pikser vonwegen "erstmal an die eigne Nase....."ist zwar "lustig". Nur leider am Thema vorbei...


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Danke Gunnar
Endlich versteht mich mal einer...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Ralle24
> Da ist aber schon ein Unterschied !!
> 
> Damit das hier nicht falsch rüberkommt. Ich habe ÜBERHAUPT nichts dagegen wenn jemand etwas fragt !!!
> ...



Nu ja, ich lese da schon vorrangig Kritik an der Sinnhaftigkeit der erstellten Themen. Der Nachsatz mit den " Profis" dient wohl eher dazu, seinen Eindruck zu untermauern. 

Man könnte ja auch Fragen:" Warum erstellen die Profis nicht andauernd neue und sinnvolle Themen?"

Nu, ganz einfach deshalb weil so gut wie alles schonmal geschrieben wurde. Und weil es extrem schwierig und aufwändig ist, sich etwas neues, lustiges oder interessantes einfallen zu lassen. 

Im Gegensatz dazu sprühen Neulinge vor Ideenreichtum und Fragen, eben weil sie noch nicht lange im Board sind und eben noch nicht alles schon dutzendmal gelesen haben.


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ralle mal ganz ehrlich ....bei einigen Themen ist die Sinnhaftigkeit aber wirklich nicht gegeben das willst du doch wohl nicht abstreiten.

Ich lese hier dauernd wenn dir das nicht passt mußst du ja auch nicht antworten !!! genau das ist der springende Punkt viele Leute die etwas mehr von Angeln verstehen halten sich daran..das trägt nur leider nicht zur Qualität das Forums bei und deswegen verschwinden nach und nach immer mehr Leute die schon länger in dabei sind.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Es macht sich definitiv bermerkbar wenn ein bestimmtes Klientel sich aus der aktiven Mitarbeit zurück zieht.
> Daher wundern mich Threads wie diese hier nicht wirklich.



Aber Gunnar, das ist doch ganz normale Forendynamik. 

Es gibt da sogar schon Studien über die durchschnittliche Verweildauer in Internetforen. Es ist ein ständiges kommen und gehen und man selbst nimmt die Struktur wahr, die zur Zeit der eigenen Mitgliedschaft besteht.
Man registriert sich, beteiligt sich, bekommt Kontakte, Feinde und Freunde. Die einen gehen früher und werden von den Freunden vermisst, die anderen halten länger aus und trauern den "alten Zeiten" hinterher. 
Währenddessen haben sich schon neue, andere Seilschaften gebildet, die noch in einem früheren Stadium sind und für die noch alles toll ist. 

Und nur wenige Urgesteine schaffen es, mit rausgepickten Rosinen zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

|good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ralle mal ganz ehrlich ....bei einigen Themen ist die Sinnhaftigkeit aber wirklich nicht gegeben das willst du doch wohl nicht abstreiten.
> 
> Ich lese hier dauernd wenn dir das nicht passt mußst du ja auch nicht antworten !!! genau das ist der springende Punkt viele Leute die etwas mehr von Angeln verstehen halten sich daran..das trägt nur leider nicht zur Qualität das Forums bei und deswegen verschwinden nach und nach immer mehr Leute die schon länger in dabei sind.



Hö ma, wat soll ich denn sagen ?|supergri

Ich *muss* so gut wie alles lesen. Und natürlich sind da manchmal Themen bei wo man sich fragt, ob der Themenstarter sich wenigstens alleine die Hose zumachen kann. Oder auch Themen, wo man nicht mal versteht, was der Themenstarter eigentlich will. 
Das entlockt mir ein Kopfschütteln oder ein Lächeln, mehr nicht.

Die Qualität der Fragen ist nicht zu beeinflussen, da kann man sich auf den Kopf stellen. Die Qualität der Antworten, oder auch die Verweigerung selbiger, kann nur jeder User für sich beantworten. 
Die Qualität der Themen hängt nur davon ab, wieviel Mühe sich jemand beim erstellen macht.

Und hier weise ich nochmal auf die Jungs vom Carp Talk hin. 

Die machen sich eine Höllenarbeit und bringen wirklich gute und zum Teil hochqualitative Themen. Manche bringen es auf weit über 1000 Aufrufe. Die lesbare Resonanz sind 5 oder 6 mal "toll gemacht" oder " Danke", und insgesamt eine knappe Handvoll ergänzende Beiträge oder Fragen, das war´s. 
Aufrufe, zu Themenvorschlägen oder zum mitmachen bleiben weitgehend ungehört.

Liegt das an der Qualität der Themen?


----------



## Talbot (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Hiho,

erst einal zur Themenüberschrift NEIN!!!!

Es gab eine sehr aktive Zeit für mich, mit der C.R.F(Insider) und hier
bei internen Skatrunden.
Arbeitstechnisch bedingt habe ich das Angeln und auch das Board vernachlässigt,
bin aber seit kurzen in beiden wieder dabei.


Ich bin in dem Sinne der Lebensdauer hier im Forum evtl. 
ein "alter Hase", Profi im Sinne von Beiträgen schreiben eher nicht.
Ich mache auch mal gerne OT meine Späße, zu Themen schreiben tue und
werde ich nur wenn sie mich Interessieren und ich auch einen Vernünftigen
Beitrag dazu geben kann.

Begründung zu meinem Nein:
Wie schon geschrieben, werden immer wieder User kommen und gehen.
Einege suchen und finden ihre Antworten, andere suchen erst gar nicht oder
sind mit dem Ergebniss halt nicht zufrieden.
Solange nicht jemand nach seiner Anmeldung 5 und mehr Posts aufmacht, um sich selbst
zu profilieren soll jeder seine Frage stellen, finde ich.
In wie weit man darauf antwortet, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Ob nun ein "Profi" oder "Normaler User" ist mit Latte, denn ich zieh
heute noch immer die ein oder andere Info für mein angeln aus den Beiträgen,
ob alte oder neue.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Hi Ralf,

Speziel zu dieser Thematik:



> Die machen sich eine Höllenarbeit und bringen wirklich gute und zum Teil hochqualitative Themen. Manche bringen es auf weit über 1000 Aufrufe. Die lesbare Resonanz sind 5 oder 6 mal "toll gemacht" oder " Danke", und insgesamt eine knappe Handvoll ergänzende Beiträge oder Fragen, das war´s.
> Aufrufe, zu Themenvorschlägen oder zum mitmachen bleiben weitgehend ungehört.
> 
> *Liegt das an der Qualität der Themen?*


Nö an der Faul + Gedankenlosigkeit der User.

Generell ist das aber kein alleiniges AB - Problem.

Selbst in den Fachforen......
Da geben sich Leute Mühe und erstellen zB. im Einsteigerbereich Threads in denen die Grundlagen und einiges mehr haarklein beschrieben + bildlich dargestellt wird.
Und was passiert? In schöner Regelmäßigkeit wird zu diesen Grundlagen der x.Thread aufgemacht. Idealerweise gleich mehrmals und mit dem dezenten Hinweis " Bordsuche war leider erfolglos".
Die Bande ist nicht nur faul sondern (zum Teil) auch noch verlogen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

mich nervt es auch extrem das die leute jeden tag 5 mal das selber thema aufmachen und zu faul oder blöde sind die suchfunktion zu benutzen.
auch bei den sprüchen wie " ich konnte da nix finden" kann man nur den kopf schüttel.
ich habe mich aufgeregt, auf die suche verwiesen und zack... schon gab es ne verwarnung.
jetzt mache ich es anders, ich lesen diesen müll gar nicht mehr, helfe solchen menschen nicht mehr und gut ist.
ist überhaupt das problem das man den leuten hier alles vorkauen soll.
ist dieses zelt gut?? 
oder diese rute?
diese rolle?

1000 fragen.... 1000 antworten und keiner ist schlauer.
bloß nicht selber mal etwas herausfinden.
wenn 1000 leute sagen rute A ist klasse, dann muß die immer noch nicht zum angler passen.
einige sind einfach zu....... na ja, kann sich jeder sein teil denken.
überlesen... nicht antworten.. fertig

ps... nicht aufregen wie ralle immer sagt


----------



## Pascalh (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ich trau mich ja nachdem ich das hier gelesen hab als Board neuling fast nicht mehr meine Frage zu stellen *Spass* :>

Ein Karpfen FAQ (falls es das nich schon gibt) wäre vllt ne gute Hilfe um solche fragen zu Vermeiden.


Gruss Pascal


----------



## Gunnar. (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Hi Pascal,

Hier im Karpfenforum sind im oberen Bereich einige Threads festgesetzt. Diesen beinhalten Linksammlungen zu Threads hier im AB in denen Grundlagen der Karpfenangelei beschrieben werden.
Dort schau mal rein..


----------



## teddy- (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

ich sag mal so wer ein thema liest was ihm zu blöd ist und auch noch antwortet ist blöd 

wie forrest gump schon sagte dumm ist der der dummes tut

was nimmt ihr euch überhaupt raus zu sagen das user blöd faul lügner usw sind

ich möchte damit keinen persöhnlich angreifen


----------



## Carp-MV (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



> Ein Karpfen FAQ (falls es das nich schon gibt) wäre vllt ne gute Hilfe um solche fragen zu Vermeiden.
> 
> 
> Gruss Pascal



Glaube mir das bringt überhaupt nichts! 
Neulinge werden immer Fragen stellen, mal mit mehr Niveau und mal weniger, ich frage noch immer wo hier das Problem ist?
Es ist doch nunmal so das in so einen großen Forum eine große Anzahl verschiedener Charakteure auftreten, dementsprechend sind auch die Threads unterschiedlich, mal gut und Sinnvoll und beim anderen mal halt eben das genaue Gegenteil.

Eigentlich ist genau dieses Thema hier der mit Abstand größte *Fail-Thread* überhaupt, das ist meine Meinung! #c


----------



## ernie1973 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Naja - das ist aber nicht nur im Karpfenbereich so - aber schlimm finde ich es nicht.


Anfangs habe ich gerade bei rechtlichen Fragen rund um´s Angeln aufgrund meiner Ausbildung immer versucht, möglichst qualifiziert und fundiert die Fragen der Kollegen hier drin zu beantworten - und am Ende gab es immer welche, die meinten es besser zu wissen und ich mußte danach dann auf 5 Seiten noch Halbwissen richtigstellen, mich für meine Rechtsansicht rechtfertigen und Jura-Basic-Kurse für angelnde Nicht-juristen aus einem Thema machen, bis man mir glaubte, oder mich verspottete und beschimpfte.

...wenn ich als Jurist einem Handwerker seinen Job erklären würde, dann würde ich (zu Recht!) nur müde belächelt - aber das ist andersrum genauso und ich habe den Kampf gegen das Stammtisch-Jurahalbwissen mancher Angelkollegen hier drin einfach aufgegeben....das entspannt!

Es macht müde, da es anscheinend immer jemand besser weiß, oder meint in einer Sache das letzte Wort haben zu müssen, weil er in der Berufsschule auch mal im BGB blättern durfte....

Mittlerweile lese ich viel Halb- und Unwahres und lasse es oft einfach mit einem innerlichen Grinsen so stehen, weil sich einige ja doch nix sagen lassen wollen, was ihnen nicht gefällt, oder ohnehin nur ihre schon vorhandene Meinung bestätigt haben wollen!

Damit komme ich ganz gut zurecht.

Themen mehrfach zu lesen finde ich nicht schlimm und ebenso muß ich ja nix lesen & beantworten, wenn mir nicht danach ist.

Aber ich lese nach wie vor noch gerne viele Dinge hier drin und verstehe die Aufregung nicht, weil man doch nichts lesen (oder gar beantworten) MUSS, was einem nicht gefällt!

Ernie


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



teddy- schrieb:


> ich sag mal so wer ein thema liest was ihm zu blöd ist und auch noch antwortet ist blöd
> 
> wie forrest gump schon sagte dumm ist der der dummes tut
> 
> ...


 
Was nimmst du dir denn raus... ???
fühlst du dich angesprochen ??
Nochmal !!!
Wenn hier einer in einen vernüftigen Ton ganz normale Fragen stellt und dabei auch noch etwas seinen Kopf benutzt
gibt es sehr viele "alte Hasen " die GERNE Fragen beantworten und ihr Wissen weitergeben !!

Ich finde nur hier gibt es einige die nicht die normalen Umgangsformen beherrschen und die einen auch noch blöde anmachen weil man Ihre Fragen nicht zu Ihren Zufriedenheit ( z.B die von dir ausgesuchte Rute ist für deinen Angelzweck nicht optimal ) beantwortet.

So ein Forum lebt aber von den verschiedenen Anglern !!
Es gibt eben Anfänger, Gelegenheitsangler, Profis ...
Es gibt Spinnfischer ,Stipper, Karpfen , Brandungsangler....
Die einen finden Red Arc Super , die anderen können nur mit Shimano Angeln ..die einen betreiben C&R die anderen hassen es usw usw

Es ist nur schade das im Forum kein vernüftiger Umgang miteinander möglich ist..die einen werden wütend ..die nächsten sind beleidigt..die anderen sagen gar nichts mehr ...wieder andere treten ganz aus.

Der TE eröffner findet es hier langweilig und er vermisst kluge antworten !!!
Einige haben ihm SEINE FRAGE beantwortet !!! warum sie keine Lust mehr haben im Board was zu schreiben

Gleich fühlen sich wieder diverse Leute hier angegriffen !!! z.B
Ihr müßt ja nicht antworten , es gibt keinen dummen Fragen etc, etc und GENAU das ist das Problem hier


----------



## teddy- (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@merlin

ich gebe dir ja recht zum teil 

und ja ich fühle mich angesprochen weil ich auch fragen antworten und themen erstellt hab die bestimmt für den ein oder anderen dumm oder langweilig waren


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

@teddy
brauchst du nicht...
Ich finde deine Beträge echt in Ordnung|supergri|supergri


----------



## Siever (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Woher teilweise "dumme", faule oder 1000fach- gestellte Fragen kommen ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach zu erklären:

Mittlerweile weiß das Internet ja quasi alles, warum dann beispielsweise nicht auch, was ich eigentlich für eine Rute für unter 100€ suche... . Also gebe ich bei Google ein: "Rute für unter 100€". Wie? Google spuckt nicht aus, welche Rute ich eigentlich möchte?!? Puuh, da muss ich mich wohl durchklicken. Ganz schöner Aufwand, das Internet weiß doch sonst alles. Möglichst bald komme ich dann ans AB. Wenn ich mich dann da angemeldet habe und eventuell möglicherweise vielleicht die Suchfunktion mit dem Stichwort "neue Rute" benutzt habe und nicht der erste Treffer zufriedenstellend  war, werde ich ganz einfach ungemütlich und eröffne einen neuen Thread. 

So läuft es doch: mit möglichst wenig Aufwand, möglichst schnell so viele Informationen wie möglich sammeln.
Früher hat man den Händler des Vetrauens oder Angelkollegen nach Ihrer Meinung gefragt und heute das Internet. Die Information und Kommunikation hat sich halt gewandelt. Und selbst wenn X Leute meinen Thread ignorieren weil sie es satt sind, immer das gleiche zu lesen/schreiben; irgendwer wird mir schon was raten. Der weitere Umgangston im Thread hat ja dann häufig nichts mehr mit dem Thema an sich zu tun.
So läuft es meiner Meinung nach in den meisten Fällen. 
Mein Beispiel lässt sich natürlich auf zich andere Themen übertragen. 

Ich kann mich aber selbst nicht davon frei sprechen. Ich habe auch schon Fragen wegen irgendwelchen Wobblern gestellt, die abgewandelt bestimmt auch schon x-mal gestellt wurden. Aber oft sind bestimmte Fragen auch individuell, auch wenn der Titel eines Threads vielleicht vertraut vorkommt... .


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ob das Forum schlimmer wird oder nicht liegt wohl eher an der persönlichen Einschätzung eines jeden Users.

Ich habe selbst kein Problem damit eine zum 10. Mal gestellte Anfängerfrage zu beantworten.

Ich habe viel eher ein Problem mit den teilweise oft unsinnigen Antworten von selbst ernannten "Vollprofis" (oder soll ich sagen Vollpfosten)?

Einfaches Beispiel: die Frage bezieht sich auf ein Bissanzeiger-Set in der Preisklasse bis 150€...
Nun, ich empfehle natürlich die, mit denen ich nun im dritten Jahr problemlos am Wasser bin. Auch wenn sie keine 1:1-Übertragung haben.

Es kommen natürlicherweise auch wertvolle Tipps von anderen Usern. 

Aber auch mal wieder eine Reihe Beiträge ohne Sinn und Verstand wo Material empfohlen wird mit dem die User noch nie gefischt haben sondern weil die einfach Geil (Markengeilheit ist da nur mal so ein Beispiel) sind.

Und das finde ich wesentlich schlimmer wie eine zum wiederholten Mal gestellte Frage!!

Und noch mal ein paar Warme Worte an ein paar "Vollprofis": 

Ich frage mich manchmal, was so manch einer damit bezweckt, hier im AB Gerät zu empfehlen mit dem man (angeblich) am Wasser unterwegs ist, in einem anderen Forum (unter einem anderen Usernamen) aber davon abrät...

Jungs, im WWW ist man nicht anonym!!! Und man "kennt" sich, auch wenn man einen anderen Usernamen hat!


----------



## Brikz83 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

ab wann ist man eigentlich ein "alter Hase" ?
Gibts da ne Definition?
vor 2005 oder vor 2008 oder vielleicht nach einem Jahr? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> ab wann ist man eigentlich ein "alter Hase" ?
> Gibts da ne Definition?
> vor 2005 oder vor 2008 oder vielleicht nach einem Jahr? |kopfkrat




Ab 1470 Beiträgen.


----------



## Talbot (14. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ab 1470 Beiträgen.



Puuuuhhhh,
glück gehabt


----------



## Brikz83 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ab 1470 Beiträgen.


 
Jawoll :vik:

übrigens scheint wie bei allen Trööts dieser Art dann jetzt auch wieder die Luft raus zu sein.


wenn ein ähnlicher in einem halben Jahr wiederkommt, verlink ich mal hierher :m


----------



## siloaffe (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Na dann fehlen mir ja noch gute 1.000|bigeyes 

GOTT SEI DANK |jump:

Ich bin lieber en Junger Hüpfer als en alter Hase:m

Un Brikz83??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Wie is ed so als alter Sack ääähhhmm HASE???:vik:

LG Markus#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Tja Markus,

Althasentum muss man sich erarbeiten, das kriegt man nicht geschenkt. |supergri Also hau in die Tasten.


----------



## angler1996 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tja Markus,
> 
> Althasentum muss man sich erarbeiten, das kriegt man nicht geschenkt. |supergri Also hau in die Tasten.


 
stimmt, eine "alter Sack" wird man, ob man es will oder nicht#h:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Brikz83 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Un Brikz83??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Wie is ed so als alter Sack ääähhhmm HASE???:vik:


 
Hmm...ich fühle mich müde und habe plötzlich ein starkes verlangen mehr öffentlich-rechtliches Fernsehen zu schauen. Desweiteren, spüre ich das tiefe verlangen von der Spinnangelei auf reines Ansitzangeln in einem Klappstuhl mit Beinteil umzusteigen. 
Überhaupt bin ich plötzlich der Meinung das früher alles besser war und die Jugend heutzutage völlig verweichlicht ist. Wisst ihr wir hatten ja früher nix, das können die sich doch heute mit ihren ganzen Pleistationen und Telefonen ohne Strippe gar nicht mehr vorstellen.


wird Zeit für mein Mittagsschläfchen...


----------



## YdeeS (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wir hatten ja früher nix, das können die sich doch heute mit ihren ganzen Pleistationen und Telefonen ohne Strippe gar nicht mehr vorstellen.



Jaja diese "Pleistationen" sind schon ein hartes Ding. #q


----------



## Brikz83 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

ja ok, dann eben icksbocks....


----------



## gründler (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Viele haben auch nen Spieleboy,aber was willste machen wenn man aus Deutschland lieber heute statt morgen die USA machen will ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## Brikz83 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*



gründler schrieb:


> Viele haben auch nen Spieleboy
> |wavey:


 
Was hat den jetzt der Playboy mit Spielekonsolen zu tun?

:q#6


----------



## marcus7 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Puh, habe mir sieben den gesamten Thread "reingezogen", davor hatte ich ihn ehrlich gesagt übersehen#c.

Zu dem vielen angezicke sag ich jetzt mal nichts.

Ein typisches Sommerloch würde ich mal sagen, ich pers. habe in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr so viel Lust, wie wohl auch einige  Carp-Talk-Jungs und andere User.

Aber die Lust wird wohl auch wieder kommen, nur Geduld.

mfg


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forum wird immer schlimmer !*

Ich hab noch was vergessen, was mir manchmal richtig den spaß am antworten vermiest:

Wenn ein eigentlich guter Beitrag bzw. Thread durch einige (viele) mehr oder weniger unqualifizierte andere Beiträge zerredet wird. Kurz gesagt: eben Seitenlanges OT-Gesülze!!!


----------

